# Samoa Joe



## DGenerationMC

I'd love to see Joe debut as Regal's bodyguard or head of NXT security.

Would be kinda funny.


----------



## spikingspud

ROH










AAW (Apr 10th) 










PWX (Apr 19th)

Scheduled for Apr 25th Minnesotta ROH - not confirmed for Samoa Joe as he has refused to take anymore dates for final week of April which is probably linked to NXT show of Apr 22nd


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I personally want him and Rhyno to team up with Heyman guiding them in the WWE future. Maybe they kill it in NXT first. They could be a really dominant little duo in NXT till they get the call up.

Perhaps feuding with Kidd and Cesaro....talk about making an impact on the tag division? People gripe about how the tag division sucks but when any prime time talent gets placed in a tag team they gripe about him getting stuck in a tag team?


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

spikingspud said:


> ROH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAW (Apr 10th)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PWX (Apr 19th)
> 
> Scheduled for Apr 25th Minnesotta ROH


Where is said that he is scheduled for ROH in Minnesota? I haven't seen ROH announce anything yet.


----------



## Trublez

I'm still waiting on this too.


----------



## They LIVE

Whenever they can renew the _Manu_ trademark.


----------



## spikingspud

> Where is said that he is scheduled for ROH in Minnesota? I haven't seen ROH announce anything yet.


http://fightnetwork.com/news/54143:ring-of-honor-expected-to-announce-samoa-joe-dates/
http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/ROH_News_29/article_83649.shtml



> As of this writing Joe is scheduled for the next set of television tapings on March 7th in Baltimore along with March 13th in Milwaukee, March 14th in Chicago Ridge, the Supercard of Honor card on March 27th over WrestleMania weekend as well as April 25th in Minneapolis. They are working on the April 4th date in San Antonio for the television tapings but that is not confirmed yet.


^ _Must say the date of that dirtsheet is probably detailing when ROH originally planned their schedule and, since further developments, ROH haven't confirmed beyond April 11.
_ apologies for the confusion thats what I get for not checking updated info.











^ missed this for AIWF Apr 18th


----------



## dxbender

I doubt he'll debut right away. Give him some weeks in the performance center to at least adjust to the WWE style and then debut on NXT. Isn't that what they did with Owens and some of the other signings too?


----------



## Marv95

For the 100th time Joe is unlike the other guys on NXT. He is already experienced with working in front of a nationwide tv audience. He shouldn't be put in some stupid "performance center" nor NXT. The main roster needs depth. Is there any legit news about him going to NXT first?


----------



## ItsStillRealToMe

I like Joes body shape, makes him stand out and everything his does is more impressive for it.
He is a killer, he should not have to be on nxt. I know he will though, so I'm braced for it.
I'm very excited by these rumours, he is just too talented to not get over. Plus WWE has a Samoan boner.


----------



## They LIVE

Who is going to be his Sweet Sapphire when he makes the main roster?


----------



## sXeMope

Marv95 said:


> For the 100th time Joe is unlike the other guys on NXT. He is already experienced with working in front of a nationwide tv audience. He shouldn't be put in some stupid "performance center" nor NXT. The main roster needs depth. Is there any legit news about him going to NXT first?


Balor and Itami both have experience working for large audiences and they're still in NXT. I think it's good to have Joe in NXT for a short time just to be on the safe side, if he does indeed sign. The original Sin Cara had experience working for large crowds as well and he flopped when taken from his world and being thrown into WWEs. 

If Joe does sign, I hope he comes in as Samoa Joe. I doubt it will happen but it would be nice to see because I feel like they could directly promote/reference his past accomplishments when building him.


----------



## From Death Valley

sXeMope said:


> Balor and Itami both have experience working for large audiences and they're still in NXT. I think it's good to have Joe in NXT for a short time just to be on the safe side, if he does indeed sign. The original Sin Cara had experience working for large crowds as well and he flopped when taken from his world and being thrown into WWEs.
> 
> If Joe does sign, I hope he comes in as Samoa Joe. I doubt it will happen but it would be nice to see because I feel like they could directly promote/reference his past accomplishments when building him.


But not for american audience unlike Joe who worked in TNA and know how to handle himself in front of a camera even Balor was surprised at all the things they have to do for the cameras and it was new to him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

They LIVE said:


> Who is going to be his Sweet Sapphire when he makes the main roster?


:lol He's just a common Samo-an breaking things with his head.


----------



## dxbender

sXeMope said:


> If Joe does sign, I hope he comes in as Samoa Joe. I doubt it will happen but it would be nice to see because I feel like they could directly promote/reference his past accomplishments when building him.


But then when people search Samoa Joe, they'll find all the other companies he was with, and you know WWE doesn't like referencing other companies and accomplishments of people outside WWE.

I can see him having Joe in his name, but they'll probably give him some random last name and call him 'Joe "The Samoan" ______'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am interested to see Joe in NXT. :mark:


----------



## Lucifer The Dark

Like the WWE needs another Fat ass.


----------



## BadTouch

dxbender said:


> I can see him having Joe in his name, but they'll probably give him some random last name and call him 'Joe "The Samoan" ______'


Joey Samoey, calling it


----------



## They LIVE

Yeah, I don't think they'll even bother to try and fight the "JOE!" chants.


I figure it would be pretty easy to just add a Samoan word before "Joe" for his NXT name.


Like Warrior (in Samoan). Or Destroyer (in Samoan). 

Or some other generic word that sounds intimidating in the language to western ears.



And I think a stint at the PC for him would be more so he could trim down a bit. The guy will never be built like Randy Orton, but he's gained considerable weight over the years and I don't think it's unrealistic for him to drop a bit of it. 

Kevin Owens is a perfect example. Promo wise and wrestling wise he's ready for the main roster. But they obviously want him to improve his physique a bit, and it looks like he has been working hard on it since his arms are pretty toned now and his gut isn't out of control anymore.


----------



## tailhook

Just call him Joe. Like Neville.


----------



## They LIVE

Joe.

Just Joe.


----------



## McNugget

His real name is Nuufolau Joel Seanoa, so the obvious answer here would be Seanoa Joe.


----------



## CJ

IDONTSHIV said:


> I am interested to see Joe in NXT. :mark:


So am I. Those potential match ups :mark:


----------



## They LIVE

Manti Jo'e


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

And here is your winner, Polynesian Dave.


----------



## SpeedStick

Somebody losing weight 










Joe need the WWE so he can get back in shape, Dixie Carter is too weak


----------



## Erik.

SuperSaucySausages said:


> And here is your winner, Polynesian Dave.


:tysonlol


----------



## ellthom

Somoan Joe! all you do is add an 'n'


----------



## Sykova

Marv95 said:


> For the 100th time Joe is unlike the other guys on NXT. He is already experienced with working in front of a nationwide tv audience. He shouldn't be put in some stupid "performance center" nor NXT. The main roster needs depth. Is there any legit news about him going to NXT first?


Finn, Neville, Owens, Zayn, and Hideo should all skip the "performance center" too, but I'm honestly glad they didn't. Going to RAW makes you lose a part of your name and all good things about you. Neville is on the main roster now, but who cares? I'd rather see him in NXT putting on amazing matches than turn into a joke for the kids.

Right now NXT is better than RAW any day, and going in there isn't a step down from RAW. 

I'm guessing you're a John Cena fan?


----------



## Saintpat

If Joe comes to WWE, NXT/Performance Center is going to be like Fat Camp for him ... he was sweating like a pig and short of breath just walking to the ring to do a promo on the ROH PPV, he needs to slim down and get in shape.

The WWE schedule is nothing like the TNA schedule he was waddling through the last several years -- one TV taping where he would maybe do two matches in one day, then off to the all-you-can-eat donut shop for a month before you do it again ... maybe (but not recently) a house show or two in between.

That's different than working five days a week. The WWE schedule is much more demanding than anything he has done in quite some time.

So he can go to NXT to stay active in the ring and get some exposure while also working off some weight day by day in the PC and deciding if he's really dedicated enough to do this, if he really WANTS to do this.


----------



## Marv95

Sykova said:


> Finn, Neville, Owens, Zayn, and Hideo should all skip the "performance center" too, but I'm honestly glad they didn't. Going to RAW makes you lose a part of your name and all good things about you. Neville is on the main roster now, but who cares? I'd rather see him in NXT putting on amazing matches than turn into a joke for the kids.
> 
> Right now NXT is better than RAW any day, and going in there isn't a step down from RAW.
> 
> I'm guessing you're a John Cena fan?


From 2003-2005 I dug Cena; not today, though I have no idea what that has to do with this topic. All of those guys you listed lost a part of their name when they debuted y'know.

Like it or not unless NXT replaces Smackdown and is on cable tv week after week more people in general care about the main roster than developmental regardless if NXT is the better product. The Indiana Pacers' D-league squad Ft Wayne put on a better product than the main team, but who do people care about more? He's good/experienced enough to show up on Raw as myself and many others have said. Joe on the roster will be more important and beneficial to the fans than Joe in the D-league, provided they don't completely bury the guy from the start.


----------



## validreasoning

Marv95 said:


> For the 100th time Joe is unlike the other guys on NXT. *He is already experienced with working in front of a nationwide tv audience. *He shouldn't be put in some stupid "performance center" nor NXT. The main roster needs depth. Is there any legit news about him going to NXT first?


i seem to remember a certain chris harris being in the exact same spot a few years ago..

joe might have been on cable but the schedule is a different planet.

just look at the travelling big show did this past week and beyond:
sunday fly into austin tx
monday raw
tuesday sd tapings in dallas and fly 10-12 hours overnight to dublin ireland
thursday dublin
friday belfast then fly to uk
saturday nottingham
sunday (as in today) leeds at 1pm and second show of day manchester at 7pm
monday 5 hour drive to London for raw
tuesday sd tapings in london and then fly 2-3 hours to poland 
wed warsaw
thur budapest
friday dortmund in germany
saturday night nuremberg then fly 10 hours or so to albany
monday raw in albany
tuesday sd in providence then 3 days off until you have to fly into chicago saturday night for extreme rules (then raw monday, sd tuesday and us houseshows starting on the following friday)

its an insane schedule and unless you have ready physically and mentally it would put someone off straight away.


----------



## Fighter Daron

It would be great if he is the one who beats Owens for the title and sends him to the main roster. That match would be a slugfest.


----------



## McNugget

I think the best way to debut him would be after Owens finishes with Sami. He comes out to cut the "nobody in NXT can beat me; I beat Balor, I beat Zayn, I beat Riley" promo and then cue Samoa Joe.

The fans would lose their fucking minds.


----------



## Nightrow

Samoa Anoa'i "The Samoan Dancing Machine".






Would anyone be surprised if they acknowledge him as part of the Anoa'i Family even though he isn't?


----------



## LaMelo

I hope he shows up at a live show so it can be a surprise.


----------



## Sykova

Marv95 said:


> From 2003-2005 I dug Cena; not today, though I have no idea what that has to do with this topic. All of those guys you listed lost a part of their name when they debuted y'know.
> 
> Like it or not unless NXT replaces Smackdown and is on cable tv week after week more people in general care about the main roster than developmental regardless if NXT is the better product. The Indiana Pacers' D-league squad Ft Wayne put on a better product than the main team, but who do people care about more? He's good/experienced enough to show up on Raw as myself and many others have said. Joe on the roster will be more important and beneficial to the fans than Joe in the D-league, provided they don't completely bury the guy from the start.


No, you are wrong. What's better for him is to go to NXT, regardless of it being the "B-league." It's growing every week and will be it's own thing in the next year. He needs to go there and put on amazing matches with the great reaction from the always wonderful Full Sail crowd. It will be 100x better than him jobbing in the start of RAW after dancing around with Hornswoggle.

RAW is trash, NXT is the future. Sorry if that upsets you but it's the truth.


----------



## fiddlecastro




----------



## Shagz

The main roster needs more top talent and Samoa Joe was pretty over on a national TV wrestling company. I would get Paul Heyman to debut him build him up as a killer bad ass and have him face Roman Reigns, Sheamus and Brock Lesnar.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Sykova said:


> No, you are wrong. What's better for him is to go to NXT, regardless of it being the "B-league." It's growing every week and will be it's own thing in the next year. He needs to go there and put on amazing matches with the great reaction from the always wonderful Full Sail crowd. It will be 100x better than him jobbing in the start of RAW after dancing around with Hornswoggle.
> 
> RAW is trash, NXT is the future. Sorry if that upsets you but it's the truth.


You're confusing the truth with your opinion. If Joe only wanted to perform in front of small wonderful crowds while putting on matches he felt like then he could just stay on the indies and probably make more cash while picking dates selectively.

Of course the only option on RAW is dancing with Hornswoggle though.


----------



## deanambroselover

Samoa Joe better do NXT its unfair if he goes straight to the main roster


----------



## White Glove Test

I feel like he will probably sign later this year. But he will have to change his name.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Joe is obviously main roster ready. I'm okay i fhe goes to NXT to see him matched up with Owens Balor Sami and others. Would love to see those matches happen.:mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

SpeedStick said:


> Somebody losing weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe need the WWE so he can get back in shape, Dixie Carter is too weak


While he looks to be getting into great shape, him being fat and hitting his spots was part of what made him special, if he's just a regular sized dude hitting them it's nothing. He needs to muscle up and be built like a power lifter or something.


----------



## Fighter Daron

I said when I saw his match against Riley, his arms seems a lot more defined, he doesn't need to lose all his overweight, just to put some muscle on. It won't be bad, guys.


----------



## BigPawr

SuperSaucySausages said:


> And here is your winner, Polynesian Dave.


Give this guy an award RIGHT NOW! Hahahahahahaha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Fighter Daron said:


> I said when I saw his match against Riley, his arms seems a lot more defined, he doesn't need to lose all his overweight, just to put some muscle on. It won't be bad, guys.


I think its great he is dropping weight. He hasnt made the mistakes the former KO made in NXT!


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

Joe is not going to WWE guys. Stop believing bogus reports from dirtsheets, news sites and unknown twitter people. the Briscoes story should be enough proof for you guys that people report B.S. or they jump the gun. The Joe story is no different.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Jaysfromnyc said:


> Joe is not going to WWE guys. Stop believing bogus reports from dirtsheets, news sites and unknown twitter people. the Briscoes story should be enough proof for you guys that people report B.S. or they jump the gun. The Joe story is no different.


So the fact that he has like only 1 or two more Indy dates booked doesn't make you think he has committed to NXT or WWE afterwards?


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> So the fact that he has like only 1 or two more Indy dates booked doesn't make you think he has committed to NXT or WWE afterwards?


Not happening. Means nothing, as he can announce more dates at any given time. He is either signing with ROH or GFW. GFW is confirmed to have signed someone that WWE wanted. Kevin Kelly also tweeted a few days ago that Joe will always be with ROH.

Him not having shows booked after this week could also include an exclusive deal with ROH. Briscoes and Elgin don't work anywhere else and the are exclusive.


----------



## They LIVE

Coming out of WM weekend, pretty much anyone who talked to Joe at the MLW event or the Jim Ross event said he was heavily implying that he was signing w. WWE. 

That said, I would not be surprised if there were some hangups and he ends up in either GFW or freelancing + ROH.

Meltzer did say that GFW looks like they have secured someone that WWE wanted, so there's another potential wrinkle.

Pretty sure we'll find out in the next few weeks, since he'll either be reporting to Orlando for fat camp or he'll be a marquee name promoted when tickets go on sale for a future ROH event or the GFW tapings.


----------



## DeeGirl

If Joe signs for WWE I want to see him from a heel stable with Roman Reigns and The Usos. It would be a much better dominant heel stable than the authority. They could be like a Samoan NWO.


----------



## Arenzael

Why do people love the idea of Samoa Joe coming to WWE? 

I don't know much about him, and only seen one of his RoH matches. He doesn't seem like this great force that would revolutionize the brand that people seem to talk like.


----------



## MELTZERMANIA

Jaysfromnyc said:


> Joe is not going to WWE guys. Stop believing bogus reports from dirtsheets, news sites and unknown twitter people. the Briscoes story should be enough proof for you guys that people report B.S. or they jump the gun. The Joe story is no different.


Did you not see him at the WWE H.O.F.? Joe is NXT bound.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

Joe announced today for the JLIT2015 on May 23rd.


----------



## PimentoSlice

If we've learned anything from Samoa Joe's past, it's that Joe will stick with a bad company as long as they pay him well and don't make him workout/eat healthy. WWE can give him good money, but they're going to want him to get in shape,which as we all know, Samoa Joe is not fond of working out or cutting down on unhealthy meals.... So it just makes more sense that Samoa Joe will just go to Jarret's promotion or just stick with ROH.

If Samoa Joe wants to stay on the indies, good for him. Say hi to Chris Hero while your down there together.


----------



## validreasoning

Arenzael said:


> Why do people love the idea of Samoa Joe coming to WWE?
> 
> I don't know much about him, and only seen one of his RoH matches. He doesn't seem like this great force that would revolutionize the brand that people seem to talk like.


he was great and unique in 2004-05 and people still remember that..nostalgia goes along way in this business.

but having watched the guy constantly over the past 6-7 years that joe is long gone never to return. whats left now is an overweight guy who sleepwalks his way through his big moves and seems to have lost all motivation for the business.


----------



## They LIVE

Joe working an indie show in May for AIW.


GFW bound?


----------



## DemBoy

They LIVE said:


> Joe working an indie show in May for AIW.
> 
> 
> GFW bound?


Probably. If i'm not mistaken Meltzer reported that GFW beat out WWE for someone they really wanted and since Joe is taking indie bookings past April, it seems like he was that guy. WWE hasn't signed a "big" name to have once the current crop of top of NXT stars gets the call to the main roster and they're really gonna need some "big" names if they become a touring show like Raw or SD.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Kinda hope that he doesn't sign. Big fan of Joe, but I feel like WWE would just misuse him. My dream is to see him in New Japan though, that would be incredible. :mark:


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

PimentoSlice said:


> If we've learned anything from Samoa Joe's past, it's that Joe will stick with a bad company as long as they pay him well and don't make him workout/eat healthy. WWE can give him good money, but they're going to want him to get in shape,which as we all know, Samoa Joe is not fond of working out or cutting down on unhealthy meals.... So it just makes more sense that Samoa Joe will just go to Jarret's promotion or just stick with ROH.
> 
> If Samoa Joe wants to stay on the indies, good for him. Say hi to Chris Hero while your down there together.


Tbh I'd rather watch Hero than the majority of the main roster. But I'm also not jacking off to a dudes body type while I watch wrestling.


----------



## PimentoSlice

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Tbh I'd rather watch Hero than the majority of the main roster. But I'm also not jacking off to a dudes body type while I watch wrestling.



Good for you. lol.


----------



## RiverFenix

Maybe Joe is signing with Lucha Underground. When is their last set of tapings - they have some big reveal ready to uncover according to current storyline.


----------



## DemBoy

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Maybe Joe is signing with Lucha Underground. When is their last set of tapings - they have some big reveal ready to uncover according to current storyline.


He doesn't really fit with Lucha Underground style TBH. GFW seems the most likely suitor for Joe's services.


----------



## Fighter Daron

I don't know if WWE would misuse him, but I just wanna see them try, if it ain't work, it's ok, but if it works... :mark:


----------



## They LIVE

DemBoy said:


> He doesn't really fit with Lucha Underground style TBH. GFW seems the most likely suitor for Joe's services.



Big Zeke is doing alright in Lucha Underground working as a base for the wrestlers there.

Joe can do the same, in addition to having the work rate to trade moves. 

LU isn't purely lucha, and guys who work hard-hitting styles from different backgrounds have meshed well.


----------



## hgr423

How much weight does Joe need to lose for WWE to pick him up?


----------



## Lucifer The Dark

WWE has more than enough fat wrestlers already, why add to the tonnage with Joe?


----------



## Fighter Daron

DemBoy said:


> He doesn't really fit with Lucha Underground style TBH. GFW seems the most likely suitor for Joe's services.


Have you seen his X Division run?

He is at his best fighting against smaller wrestlers.


----------



## blackholeson

If Joe doesn't sign and take on Steen for the NXT title it would be a huge miss. Build his name up before he premieres. Leave him in NXT to feud with Kevin Steen while Zayn moves up to the main roster. Samoa Joe can do 365 days in NXT. One year won't harm him. Turn him heel and set up a feud with Roman Reigns for WM 33.


----------



## jacobdaniel

FWIW, J.R. wrote these couple of tweets late last night.

"@JRsBBQ: Thx @WWENXT personnel for the hospitality & to the fans. Come see @realmickfoley & me Friday night at NXT Arena. Taping 4 @WWENetwork"

"@JRsBBQ: Great seeing my friend @samoajoe today in Orlando. Joe's on the #RossReport podcast in 2 weeks, Tues May 5. 
#BEAST "

I know it doesn't mean much, but it's interesting nonetheless.


----------



## hhhshovel

when is joey samoaey debuting?


----------



## wowjames

hhhshovel said:


> when is joey samoaey debuting?



HILARIOUS and original


----------



## si1927

Several sites have been reporting this week that Joe starts with WWE in June and he was also spotted backstage at NXT this past Thursday I'll see if I can dig the link out. Hopefully it happens as im eager to see a)His pop at NXT or b) just see him on WWE programming. He may be old and over weight but still better than most of main roster.


----------



## WBS

si1927 said:


> Several sites have been reporting this week that Joe starts with WWE in June and he was also spotted backstage at NXT this past Thursday I'll see if I can dig the link out. Hopefully it happens as im eager to see a)His pop at NXT or b) just see him on WWE programming. He may be old and over weight but still better than most of main roster.


PWInsider is reporting the news about Joe backstage at nxt to talk with hhh.


----------



## bonkertons

I can already see the next Takeover. Zayn gets the upset over Owens in a long, hard-fought battle. After, while Zayn is celebrating, Owens attacks him out of frustration. Sets him up for the apron powerbomb when Joe appears out of nowhere to make the save.

After, you can have Zayn relinquish the title due to his promotion following the special, making it open to another tournament. You can kick-start the Owens-Joe feud, which will come to a head at the following special.

Perhaps have the semi-finals take place to open the show, followed by the finals to finish it. Obviously, Owens vs Joe for the title would be the ideal ending.


----------



## Deacon of Demons

So....you're saying that after winning the title for the first time since he debuted two years ago only to drop it a month later that Sami Zayn is going to win the title back just to relinquish it? No.....


----------



## They LIVE

So this means he hasn't #JoinedTheForce , at least not yet.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

Sykova said:


> Finn, Neville, Owens, Zayn, and Hideo should all skip the "performance center" too, but I'm honestly glad they didn't. Going to RAW makes you lose a part of your name and all good things about you. Neville is on the main roster now, but who cares? I'd rather see him in NXT putting on amazing matches than turn into a joke for the kids.
> 
> Right now NXT is better than RAW any day, and going in there isn't a step down from RAW.
> 
> I'm guessing you're a John Cena fan?


Yeah but then why would you want to go to wwe, if you just going to be stuck in NXT anyways? You can stay on the indy scene and make a LOT MORE MONEY. If you are looking to go to NXT the goal should be to make it to the main roster, if not then you are wasting your time, if you are worried about being ruined, then wwe is just not for you.


----------



## DeeGirl

jacobdaniel said:


> FWIW, J.R. wrote these couple of tweets late last night.
> 
> "@JRsBBQ: Great seeing my friend @samoajoe today in Orlando. Joe's on the #RossReport podcast in 2 weeks, Tues May 5.
> #BEAST "
> 
> I know it doesn't mean much, but it's interesting nonetheless.


I just checked that Tweet out and as expected, the speculation has begun :lol.


----------



## Sykova

RobertRoodeFan said:


> Yeah but then why would you want to go to wwe, if you just going to be stuck in NXT anyways? You can stay on the indy scene and make a LOT MORE MONEY. If you are looking to go to NXT the goal should be to make it to the main roster, if not then you are wasting your time, if you are worried about being ruined, then wwe is just not for you.


Why do people always say they get "stuck" in NXT? I think it is a better choice right now and it's obviously only getting better. And it's WWE, how can they not make more than the indies? To get them into WWE you know they have to pay more, for incentive, and there's merchandise. 

Just because you are in NXT shouldn't mean you aren't good. The roster is better than RAW anyday, and there isn't dancing midgets dressed as bulls, or a giant rave with grown adults dressed in costumes, or an Irish dude with a fucking retarded mohawk. It's great WRESTLING, from start to finish. Which, as a WRESTLING fan, I love.

If it were up to me, Daniel Bryan and Seth Rollins would be in NXT, but you can't win them all. Eventually when the "main roster" show becomes even worse than what it is and they can't book The Rock to make an appearance to "shake" things up, then Triple H will part ways and buy the contracts and name of NXT, it'll be NXT Wrestling, and you'll be glad it split from WWE.

Then, in say 20 years, NXT Wrestling will surpass TNA by a longshot (if it isn't dead by then), and be a prime competitor for WWE.

NXT knows what it is doing each week and when the specials come around you know you are going to get one hell of a WRESTLING show. Some of the NXT specials are actually better than this years WrestleMania. And by now I feel like that's not an opinion, but sadly the truth.

Think what you want, but a part of me actually thinks that Samoa Joe WANTS to go to NXT. Sure he'd love to have a match with Brock or Rollins or even Cena... but his career isn't going to go that far. If he goes to RAW he is going to be turned into a complete joke. If he goes to NXT he can put on amazing matches and put wrestling back in the WWE along with Zayn, Balor, Neville, Breeze, Itami, etc.

By time they get Cole, Uhaa, any of the indy tag teams right now, or even Sabre, Gargano, or Trevor Lee, it's going to be more evolved than just a brand that feels like an indy company.

Fact.

Believe that.

If you didn't know, now you know.

Woooooo!

Do you smell what The Rock is cooking?

...

...

...

DAMN!

...


----------



## They LIVE

WWE is known for doing things to massage their ego.

With the news that The Young Bucks and Dem Boys both turned down NXT deals, I hope this makes them slice off a little extra for Joe so they can pat themselves on the back for bringing him in.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

Sykova said:


> Why do people always say they get "stuck" in NXT? I think it is a better choice right now and it's obviously only getting better. And it's WWE, how can they not make more than the indies? To get them into WWE you know they have to pay more, for incentive, and there's merchandise.
> 
> Just because you are in NXT shouldn't mean you aren't good. The roster is better than RAW anyday, and there isn't dancing midgets dressed as bulls, or a giant rave with grown adults dressed in costumes, or an Irish dude with a fucking retarded mohawk. It's great WRESTLING, from start to finish. Which, as a WRESTLING fan, I love.
> 
> If it were up to me, Daniel Bryan and Seth Rollins would be in NXT, but you can't win them all. Eventually when the "main roster" show becomes even worse than what it is and they can't book The Rock to make an appearance to "shake" things up, then Triple H will part ways and buy the contracts and name of NXT, it'll be NXT Wrestling, and you'll be glad it split from WWE.
> 
> Then, in say 20 years, NXT Wrestling will surpass TNA by a longshot (if it isn't dead by then), and be a prime competitor for WWE.
> 
> NXT knows what it is doing each week and when the specials come around you know you are going to get one hell of a WRESTLING show. Some of the NXT specials are actually better than this years WrestleMania. And by now I feel like that's not an opinion, but sadly the truth.
> 
> Think what you want, but a part of me actually thinks that Samoa Joe WANTS to go to NXT. Sure he'd love to have a match with Brock or Rollins or even Cena... but his career isn't going to go that far. If he goes to RAW he is going to be turned into a complete joke. If he goes to NXT he can put on amazing matches and put wrestling back in the WWE along with Zayn, Balor, Neville, Breeze, Itami, etc.
> 
> By time they get Cole, Uhaa, any of the indy tag teams right now, or even Sabre, Gargano, or Trevor Lee, it's going to be more evolved than just a brand that feels like an indy company.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> Believe that.
> 
> If you didn't know, now you know.
> 
> Woooooo!
> 
> Do you smell what The Rock is cooking?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> DAMN!
> 
> ...



I can easily refute what you just said, easily. AJ styles just said that he make more on the indies than he would in NXT. The indies pay a lot more than does NXT. A lot of those wrestlers can go to the inidies and japan and mexico, and make more money than they would in NXT. Hell there are some people making more in Mexico than on the MAIN ROSTER of the wwe, Del Rio is an example. 

Fact is if you are a big indy star you take a BIG BIG paycut to on NXT, the whole point is to hope to sacrifice in the short term to get a long term payoff of being on the main roster. However what you want would be to stay down in NXT, which would be taking that pay cut long term. Sure some love the craft but you have get paid at some point, these men have families to feed. Also NJPW and ROH have just as good if not better wrestlers than NXT, probably better, so you get to tear down the house, while getting paid more WAY MORE in fact. 

My thought is if you don't want to deal with the wwe and the main roster restrictions then don't go, because go to NXT but don't get paid , put on a better show, but don't get paid, or go to the main roster, get paid but deal with bullshit. NJPW is for you then, ROH is for you, hell god forbid, Tna while working indies(not by itself though). Sure it is not wwe, but make NO MISTAKE you go there to be on the MAIN ROSTER at some point. Like I said, don't want restirctions, just don't go to wwe period. Hell the Young Bucks turned it down, the BRISCOES turned NXT down. Joe may enjoy his time in NXT but I almost assure you he wants to be on the main roster AT SOME point, soon if he can help it. 

Your second point, I think that was a nice joke it was obvious you were not serious., but nice fantasy, it would be awesome because then NXT could pay a good rate, but sadly it won't happen, no way HHH ever leaves wwe.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

Sykova said:


> Why do people always say they get "stuck" in NXT? I think it is a better choice right now and it's obviously only getting better. And it's WWE, how can they not make more than the indies? To get them into WWE you know they have to pay more, for incentive, and there's merchandise.
> 
> Just because you are in NXT shouldn't mean you aren't good. The roster is better than RAW anyday, and there isn't dancing midgets dressed as bulls, or a giant rave with grown adults dressed in costumes, or an Irish dude with a fucking retarded mohawk. It's great WRESTLING, from start to finish. Which, as a WRESTLING fan, I love.
> 
> If it were up to me, Daniel Bryan and Seth Rollins would be in NXT, but you can't win them all. Eventually when the "main roster" show becomes even worse than what it is and they can't book The Rock to make an appearance to "shake" things up, then Triple H will part ways and buy the contracts and name of NXT, it'll be NXT Wrestling, and you'll be glad it split from WWE.
> 
> Then, in say 20 years, NXT Wrestling will surpass TNA by a longshot (if it isn't dead by then), and be a prime competitor for WWE.
> 
> NXT knows what it is doing each week and when the specials come around you know you are going to get one hell of a WRESTLING show. Some of the NXT specials are actually better than this years WrestleMania. And by now I feel like that's not an opinion, but sadly the truth.
> 
> Think what you want, but a part of me actually thinks that Samoa Joe WANTS to go to NXT. Sure he'd love to have a match with Brock or Rollins or even Cena... but his career isn't going to go that far. If he goes to RAW he is going to be turned into a complete joke. If he goes to NXT he can put on amazing matches and put wrestling back in the WWE along with Zayn, Balor, Neville, Breeze, Itami, etc.
> 
> By time they get Cole, Uhaa, any of the indy tag teams right now, or even Sabre, Gargano, or Trevor Lee, it's going to be more evolved than just a brand that feels like an indy company.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> Believe that.
> 
> If you didn't know, now you know.
> 
> Woooooo!
> 
> Do you smell what The Rock is cooking?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> DAMN!
> 
> ...


OH and why would you want Rollins to go down NOW OF ALL THE TIMES. He just won the world title and is world champion and probably will hold it till payback at least probably money in the bank if everything goes well. Why not wait to TILL AFTER the push is over, and starts getting buried, if he even does. I mean chances like this RARELY come. Also you really think Bryan would want to work in NXT with LESS pay, with the neck injury he has, you want to make as much money as possible. Once again why not go to NJPW and ROH, you get to perfect your craft and get paid more.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Sykova said:


> Then, in say 20 years, NXT Wrestling will surpass TNA by a longshot (if it isn't dead by then), and be a prime competitor for WWE.


NXT is WWE. 

No competition. Just a side project to get wrestling fans to pay $10 for their Network product. It's so they can keep the 18-45 year olds happy and still put money in the company while they do Monday Night Sesame Street.

NXT is actually bad for American wrestling.

First, it keeps a group of fans content with WWE, so they won't complain about how shit the main shows are.

Second, WWE buys up the good Indy talent, so no real competition can come.

Third, that talent never amounts to anything in WWE but comedy gimmicks or midcard jobbers for muscle heads.

NXT is instant, temporary happiness. It's an illusion that people are falling for.


----------



## wowjames

TheLooseCanon said:


> NXT is WWE.
> 
> No competition. Just a side project to get wrestling fans to pay $10 for their Network product. It's so they can keep the 18-45 year olds happy and still put money in the company while they do Monday Night Sesame Street.
> 
> NXT is actually bad for American wrestling.
> 
> First, it keeps a group of fans content with WWE, so they won't complain about how shit the main shows are.
> 
> Second, WWE buys up the good Indy talent, so no real competition can come.
> 
> Third, that talent never amounts to anything in WWE but comedy gimmicks or midcard jobbers for muscle heads.
> 
> NXT is instant, temporary happiness. It's an illusion that people are falling for.


Was amused by all the people last week "giving up on WWE" until Summer while also saying they will still watch NXT.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Give Joe his stylized Godzilla music, and bring back "Joe's gonna kill you". I am on a nostalgia trip for him :mark:


----------



## TopRopePodcast

Is it true Joe was at the last taping of NXT? I'd mark my pants wet if he just runs out while Kevin Owens is beating on someone.


----------



## They LIVE

TopRopePodcast said:


> Is it true Joe was at the last taping of NXT? I'd mark my pants wet if he just runs out while Kevin Owens is beating on someone.


He was apparently there to talk turkey with Triple H.


Would be fun to see him debut on the next live special.


----------



## Sykova

RobertRoodeFan said:


> OH and why would you want Rollins to go down NOW OF ALL THE TIMES. He just won the world title and is world champion and probably will hold it till payback at least probably money in the bank if everything goes well. Why not wait to TILL AFTER the push is over, and starts getting buried, if he even does. I mean chances like this RARELY come. Also you really think Bryan would want to work in NXT with LESS pay, with the neck injury he has, you want to make as much money as possible. Once again why not go to NJPW and ROH, you get to perfect your craft and get paid more.


I said "would be", dumbass. You do know he was in NXT before he was on RAW? He was kinda the world champ, man. If it were up to me he would never have moved up. Roman Reigns would still be bearable to watch as well.


----------



## Sephiroth

If Bryan never wrestles again then he is set for life. Brie has always been the breadwinner


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

Sykova said:


> I said "would be", dumbass. You do know he was in NXT before he was on RAW? He was kinda the world champ, man. If it were up to me he would never have moved up. Roman Reigns would still be bearable to watch as well.


If he had never moved up, he would of NEVER been the WORLD champion in wwe, being world champion in NXT does not mean as much honestly, I mean Sami Zayn was NXT champion, that guy is a dofus, great wreslter, but no one can take Sami Zayn seriously. Big E is part of the new day and he won the NXT title. The fact is the wwe title is the biggest title you can win, not the most prestigious(that is NJPW) ,but the biggest most recognized. To each his own I suppose, but to me him winning the world title in wwe was the biggest moment of his carrer, I doubt he would trade that to remain down in NXT, epically with the pay cut, plus he got to win a world title match at the biggest even in ALL OF WRESTLING. At some point you have to think about money, this guy might want to have kids one day, that extra roster money is very key to that to, so if I were Rollins I would remain on the main roster.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

TheLooseCanon said:


> NXT is WWE.
> 
> No competition. Just a side project to get wrestling fans to pay $10 for their Network product. It's so they can keep the 18-45 year olds happy and still put money in the company while they do Monday Night Sesame Street.
> 
> NXT is actually bad for American wrestling.
> 
> First, it keeps a group of fans content with WWE, so they won't complain about how shit the main shows are.
> 
> Second, WWE buys up the good Indy talent, so no real competition can come.
> 
> Third, that talent never amounts to anything in WWE but comedy gimmicks or midcard jobbers for muscle heads.
> 
> NXT is instant, temporary happiness. It's an illusion that people are falling for.


To add on to your point, NO ONE is suppose to remain in NXT for the rest of their carrer. If you want people to have good matches go to New Japan, I mean the man in your photo upload is WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY better than anyone in NXT, expect for Devitt, Kenta, Zayn(though a goof), and owens, honestly you can argue he is better. I am not a HUGE new Japan fan but I have seen that man wrestle and he wrestlers like no one else. Nakumra blows everyone out of the water in NXT, Okada, don't get me started, then the most entertaing wrelster to watch Aj Styles, Kenny Omega. If you want the most fame in the united states then go to the wwe, if you go to wwe, prepare to have your moveset watered down. I actually am a huge wwe fan overall, but I realize the best kind of wrestling people want is not NXT but New Japan and ROH, if you want great technical wrestling.


----------



## lolomanolo

If he's signing as a coach who wrestles occasionally then great, but if he's signing with the promise of being a star on the main roster, then I worry for him. When he inevitably tells them to f*ck off as Joe is known to do, he'll be older and not nearly as in-demand as he is right now. Can't he just debut in the G1 Climax instead? :crying:


----------



## Rated R™

Joe to go over Rollins in his debut and become an instant Main Event player in the process, similar to Ryback's run in 2012.

I'm thinking Joe's going to get one of those Sheamus/Del Rio type pushes.


----------



## blackholeson

Samoa Joe and Kevin Owens together would own. NXT power trip duo would be awesome. Both heels destroying the NXT main roster.


----------



## KÃªnh giáº£i trÃ

I'd love to see Joe debut as Regal's bodyguard or head of NXT security.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

It's amazing to see how news reporters have gotten to be really bad at reporting about names heading to WWE. One minute you hear something that makes it seem like someone is WWE bound, butbrhen something comes out that indictes it's not happening. Supposedly, Joe starts in June with WWE, yet every day we hear about more bookings that go deeper and deeper into the future. Remember when they claimed the Briscoes were going to NXT, yet they were actually renewed with ROH a month or so before the announcement came. There has also been similar nonsense with Adam Cole(confirmed to have a long term ROH deal) and ACH. There were also reports of Laredo Kid going to WWE, yet he is scheduled to return to AAA in June 1st.

If there is not an announcement from WWE the story is false.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Joe needs to skip NXT and debut by accepting Cenas US title open challenge. I can wait a little longer to see Joe vs. Owens when they both get on the main roster.


----------



## Greatsthegreats

ironic isn't it?

WCW told Batista there was no future for him in wrestling and he became a star in WWE

The same way Pritchard and Jim Ross told Joe there was no future for him and look at him now


----------



## RiverFenix

That indie talent that Jeff Jarrett poached that wwe had interest in is seemingly Quinn “Moose” Ojinnaka, who has been announced as part of the GFW roster earlier today. So Joe is still in play, if he was ever out to begin with.


----------



## DemBoy

Interesting to see Moose in the GFW roster, i thought he was still part of ROH. Samoa Joe is definitely being considered for GFW and it won't surprise me if he never ends up in the WWE.


----------



## LaMelo

Joe should just skip NXT and accept Cena's challenge.


----------



## CesaroSection

Zayniac said:


> Joe should just skip NXT and accept Cena's challenge.


Balor and Owens should be ahead of him in the pecking order so no.


----------



## squeelbitch

a recent rumour from a dirtsheet - 

TNA talents have been told that the planned tour for China at the end of this month won't be happening. Talents were unhappy because the tour was going to make them a significant amount of money and now they have to scramble to find work for those 10 days.

The tour being nixed was seen as another loss of faith within the company. The Wrestling Observer Newsletter notes that some talents have talked privately about how they believe the company is all but dead after getting the word about the tour. While the tour was not officially announced by TNA yet, talents were told it was happening until just a few days back.

*Many TNA talents have sent feelers out to other promotions and ones that contacted WWE were reportedly told that WWE is not interested in anyone from TNA, even if they were willing to go through a tryout camp first.*


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

The latest Samoa Joe booking announced is July 4th @PWAwrestlingca. Meltzer said the talk was he would start up with WWE in June. Who knows what's going on now?


----------



## Swag

He'll be here next week


----------



## Sarcasm1

Swag said:


> He'll be here next week


Based on reddit user falconarrow's post? Could just be another Metsfan but I'm optimistic.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Breaking Report: Samoa Joe's WWE Debut Date & Plans Revealed (Spoiler)*



> Fans who have been waiting to see Samoa Joe finally make his debut in WWE might be getting what they want sooner than they think.
> 
> According to Reddit user Falcon Arrow, who has privately proved his credentials to the moderators of the Reddit website, Joe has signed a contract with WWE that is at least a two-year deal.
> 
> The user goes on to claim that WWE currently has plans on the books for Joe to make his official debut with the company at the end of the upcoming NXT Takeover: Unstoppable live WWE Network special, which takes place on Wednesday, May 20th.
> 
> In anticipation of his upcoming WWE debut, it looks like Joe has been getting himself into better physical shape than we're used to seeing him in, as seen in the photo below, which was submitted to us by Rajah.com reader "GARIUP Laurent."
> 
> Make sure to join us here at Rajah.com on 5/20 for live NXT Takeover: Unstoppable play-by-play results coverage!


Source: http://rajah.com/node/47111


----------



## TheManof1000post

Holy shit if Joe has really signed this is going to be amazing.

im just worried that since Joe made himself a star WWE and their petty childish ways ill resent him for that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Really excited to hear Joe may have finally come to NXT. Hope he is treated well and shines there.


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599280292877246464Wow, Joe looks to be in a great shape.


----------



## Erik.

Looks powerful. Excited.


----------



## CJ

NastyYaffa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599280292877246464Wow, Joe looks to be in a great shape.


Yep, looks likes he's been hitting the gym. Can't wait to see how he gets on.


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman

NXT roster gon' get BOOTS TO FACES.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

Falcon Arrow said that he's keeping the Samoa Joe name, I really hope that dude isn't fucking with us.


----------



## WWF/E

Man imagine if he would have been in that shape in his prime


----------



## THANOS

Barrett Got Swag said:


> Falcon Arrow said that he's keeping the Samoa Joe name, I really hope that dude isn't fucking with us.


I think every wrestler has the option to keep their name if they want to, they just have to sign over the rights to WWE. At this stage in his career I don't see why Joe wouldn't do that?

:draper2


----------



## wowjames

Why are people surprised? It was reason why he left TNA.


----------



## Ryan193

THANOS said:


> I think every wrestler has the option to keep their name if they want to, they just have to sign over the rights to WWE. At this stage in his career I don't see why Joe wouldn't do that?
> 
> :draper2


WWE insist on changing their name according to Ambrose when he was on Talk Is Jero.


----------



## THANOS

Ryan193 said:


> WWE insist on changing their name according to Ambrose when he was on Talk Is Jero.


Yes to protect themselves and the wrestlers, but if Joe wants to sign over his name then I doubt they'd say no.


----------



## THANOS

CJ said:


> Yep, looks likes he's been hitting the gym. Can't wait to see how he gets on.


He looks to be back to his old shape once again, maybe better?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


> He looks to be back in his old shape once again, maybe better?


I hope he is, Thanos. I desperately want to see him succeed. He's one of the Old School ROH guys and I back them all in every one of their pursuits.


----------



## BuzzKillington

He looks to be in great shape. Which most likely means his cardio has improved. That was his biggest issue - he got gassed way too early. If we can get the Joe we knew back in his prime, or even something close to, consider me excited. Dude used to be one of the best wrestlers in the world.


----------



## Ryan193

THANOS said:


> Yes to protect themselves and the wrestlers, but if Joe wants to sign over his name then I doubt they'd say no.


No idea how that came out as Talk Is Jero :lol

Who knows but I doubt WWE will think Joe's a big enough name to keep using it and I'd be surprised if it isn't changed.


----------



## THANOS

IDONTSHIV said:


> I hope he is, Thanos. I desperately want to see him succeed. He's one of the Old School ROH guys and I back them all in every one of their pursuits.


Same here man, I hope my predictions in the BOSScast with @Legit BOSS and @Triple-B come true. Hopefully he debuts at Unstoppable. :mark:



BuzzKillington said:


> He looks to be in great shape. Which most likely means his cardio has improved. That was his biggest issue - he got gassed way too early. If we can get the Joe we knew back in his prime, or even something close to, consider me excited. Dude used to be one of the best wrestlers in the world.


We can only hope man! THAT Joe vs the likes of Owens, Cesaro and Lesnar have always been dream matches for me!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


> Same here man, I hope my predictions in the BOSScast with @LEGITBOSS and @Triple-B come true. Hopefully he debuts at Unstoppable. :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> We can only hope man! THAT Joe vs the likes of Owens, Cesaro and Lesnar have always been dream matches for me!


Speaking of Unstoppable, give him his old Godzilla style theme and let him run wild. Chans of JOE'S GONNA KILL YOU should engulf the arena.


----------



## Slider575

I would love to see him in WWE, I think since you see a guy like Owens in NXT as the champion maybe times are changing where they will actually give a guy like that a chance. Joe never had the look WWE was looking for years ago, but man I would love to see him in the WWE. Can you imagine Cesaro/Joe or Joe/Lesnar :mark:


----------



## Arthurgos

Ryan193 said:


> WWE insist on changing their name according to Ambrose when he was on Talk Is Jero.


That is not always the case many of them change it because they own there own name's copyright. WWE do not want another CM Punk thing where he owns the right so when he leaves he will gain profits from them (that is why way back when they were selling CM Punk stock they did it at crazy low prices). A lot of Indie stars these days own the rights to there names.



Slider575 said:


> I would love to see him in WWE, I think since you see a guy like Owens in NXT as the champion maybe times are changing where they will actually give a guy like that a chance. Joe never had the look WWE was looking for years ago, but man I would love to see him in the WWE. Can you imagine Cesaro/Joe or Joe/Lesnar :mark:


HHH is key to this and damn its amazing. NXT will have people thrive on what they desire to do which is where Vince will be looking so if they catch his attention there they will move up to Raw. The bigger NXT becomes the less likely a chance they will get a gimmick change to.


----------



## Fighter Daron

I fucking LOVE Samoa Joe, that's the reason I won't believe any of this until I actually see it.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

So hope that guy is right  


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trublez

And some idiots were actually dumb enough to think he wouldn't try to get in shape for his run in NXT/WWE. :ha


----------



## foc

*Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*

If true will they keep his name or change it? 



> According to Reddit user Falcon Arrow, who is a verified WWE insider, Samoa Joe has officially signed a multi-year contract with WWE. The Reddit user claims Joes deal with WWE is at least a two-year agreement which calls for the Samoan star to make his NXT debut in the very near future.
> 
> According to Falcon Arrow, WWE is currently planning to have Samoa Joe debut at the end of the upcoming NXT Takeover: Unstoppable event.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*

Jamoa Soe. :vince2

Excited to see him and Kevin Owen's in the same ring. :mark:


----------



## Trublez

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*

Already been announced in his official thread.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



Nikki Bella said:


> Jamoa Soe. :vince2
> 
> Excited to see him and Kevin Owen's in the same ring. :mark:


you can look but you can't touch.... but i want to touch?


----------



## MEMS

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*

Has to be a huge heel. He should really be heel Romans right hand man. Make up some shit that he's part of the family. 

Usos join them when ready.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*

Could name him Samoa Joe Anoai, Roman's cousin and the black sheep of the family.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*

Joe's posted this on twitter, he looks to be in the best shape of his life!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599280292877246464


----------



## MEMS

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



Bigby Wolf said:


> Already been announced in his official thread.


Announced, as in its official?


----------



## TheGmGoken

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*

Samoan Joe?

Joe,of Samoa


----------



## Trublez

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



MEMS said:


> Announced, as in its official?


I meant mentioned. Sorry.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*

Let's get Joe in the ring at Takeover next week


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



MEMS said:


> Has to be a huge heel. He should really be heel Romans right hand man. Make up some shit that he's part of the family.
> 
> Usos join them when ready.


That's an insult to Joe.


----------



## gabrielcev

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*

Welcome to the WWE Hebrew Heath.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*

"OH MY! ITS JOEY SAMOEY FROM NXT!"


----------



## MEMS

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> That's an insult to Joe.


No it's not. It would put him right into a big role. He will be a great addition to the midcard title scene.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



Necramonium said:


> Joe's posted this on twitter, he looks to be in the best shape of his life!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599280292877246464












Haven't seen him look that beastly since 2003 during his ROH World Title run. :clap


----------



## MM10

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



MEMS said:


> No it's not. It would put him right into a big role. He will be a great addition to the midcard title scene.


When it comes to talent, Joe is in the top tier. If he isn't treated as such, I hope he walks and goes somewhere that appreciates him.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*

Hyped :mark:


----------



## NitroMark

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



Necramonium said:


> Joe's posted this on twitter, he looks to be in the best shape of his life!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599280292877246464


Good. I like Joe but lately he was getting rather fat. Can't wait.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



Nikki Bella said:


> Jamoa Soe. :vince2
> 
> Excited to see him and Kevin Owen's in the same ring. :mark:


Those two fat assess can have a slim fast on a pole match.


----------



## Trublez

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



Londrick said:


> Those two fat assess can have a slim fast on a pole match.


Nah, I'd rather have the fat asses in your avy and sig. :evil


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*

I really want to see him as head of NXT security.


Anyone who touches William Regal gets choked out. Sounds reasonable.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*

I'm on the bandwagon for Joey Samoey to be his name. 

Him going to NXT should be strong proof that WWE is using it for more than just developmental. 

Also Zayn/Joe please. A heel Joe vs. a face Zayn would just be the best.


----------



## PepeSilvia

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



Necramonium said:


> Joe's posted this on twitter, he looks to be in the best shape of his life!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599280292877246464


Dudes not playing around


----------



## ctorresc04

I wonder what kept AJ Styles from getting the same deal as Samoa Joe, they're close to the same age.


----------



## foc

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



ctorresc04 said:


> I wonder what kept AJ Styles from getting the same deal as Samoa Joe, they're close to the same age.


Money. WWE offered Styles $60,000 1/7th of what he was making in TNA.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*

I didn't want to see Joe in WWE because he was a fat tub of shit in TNA and he hasn't really put forth any effort Into anything since at least 2010 but as usual the E lights a fire under that ass and he got on great shape. 

I'm happy for dude and I hope he makes the jump, he looks like he's taking this opportunity seriously. He will go to NXT and be there for about 3 months before he is on the main roster. Dude is too seasoned to stay in NXT for long.


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*

Sounds exciting, he has quite a reputation preceding him.


----------



## The Lion Tamer

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*

Joe's in the best shape of his life and is experienced with working with cameras everywhere. He's gonna kill it NXT. I can picture it now Kevin Owens standing tall over Sami Zayn then suddenly Joe appears. :mark:


----------



## Mojo=Greatness

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*

they should bring back Scott Steiner to feud with him :jericho2


----------



## NapperX

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*

He will likely still go be the name of Samoa Joe. 

Samoa Joe Vs. Essa Rios. 2001 WWF.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fG5ONc6aWac


----------



## xhbkx

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



NapperX said:


> He will likely still go be the name of Samoa Joe.
> 
> Samoa Joe Vs. Essa Rios. 2001 WWF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fG5ONc6aWac


WWF. 2001. Way different company than now. They want to own everything about you now.


----------



## Stephen90

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*

Honestly I don't get why they're sending Joe down to NXT. He's 36


----------



## foc

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



Stephen90 said:


> Honestly I don't get why they're sending Joe down to NXT. He's 36


Teach him how to work WWE match style.


----------



## King Gimp

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



Londrick said:


> Those two fat assess can have a slim fast on a pole match.


----------



## Nightrow

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*

Samoey Joey Anoa'i. 

Heh, that rhymes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



DarkLady said:


> Sounds exciting, he has quite a reputation preceding him.



I have to admit, I'd never thought I would see him sign with Vince, so I am actually excited and hope he makes a big splash when debuts, just not a belly flop.


----------



## They LIVE

Hmmm, that may explain the _Panther Afasa_ trademark.


----------



## wowjames

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I have to admit, I'd never thought I would see him sign with Vince, so I am actually excited and hope he makes a big splash when debuts, just not a belly flop.


Vince?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



wowjames said:


> Vince?


He owns NXT, so basically WWE in general.


----------



## sillymunkee

Jokozuna is the best name that I saw but judging by that pic it wouldn't work.


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I have to admit, I'd never thought I would see him sign with Vince, so I am actually excited and hope he makes a big splash when debuts, just not a belly flop.


From what I've heard about him, I'm hoping for a big splash too. :mark:


----------



## Oxidamus

So we believe more Reddit reports?


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



FITZ said:


> I'm on the bandwagon for Joey Samoey to be his name.
> 
> Him going to NXT should be strong proof that WWE is using it for more than just developmental.
> 
> Also Zayn/Joe please. A heel Joe vs. a face Zayn would just be the best.


Joe just beating the shit out of Zayn, while Zayn sells his ass off kada


----------



## BehindYou

Regardless of anything, if he is signed or not, great to see Joe getting motivated and in better shape. He was clearly very unhappy at TNA so i can't wait to see a full effort Joe match again.

Also, this makes me think of how shit Chris Hero was. Look at how much Joe's done to pursue a WWE career and Hero couldn't even stay in shape at the performance center...


----------



## SOSheamus

Looking at Bryan's name in wwe compared to his indie name...Bryan Danielson to Daniel Bryan...I think the most obvious choice would be to call Samoa Joe Joe Seanoa


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Joe is money and should be a big star for both NXT and then the main WWE roster

The picture from his twitter shows he is obviously taking this opportunity extremely seriously, there aren't many people better in the world than a motivated Samoa Joe

Really hoping he turns up at Takeover


----------



## sewagerat

When he moves up to WWE he'll probably be relegated to 'Joe'. At that point I'd rather have him as 'Jozza'. 
But the 'Samoa' might be risky with the Uso's and Reigns already up there, a connection could be bad.


----------



## wowjames

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



IDONTSHIV said:


> He owns NXT, so basically WWE in general.


No shit. But Triple H is signing him not Vince.


----------



## Big Bird

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



wowjames said:


> No shit. But Triple H is signing him not Vince.


fpalm

Triple H is getting him to sign a contract brokered by the legal division of Vince McMahon's company, on Vince's terms, for money dispensed from the assets of Vince's company. I don't see what you're getting at... Joe will answer to Triple H but everyone answers to Vince. It's still his company, his rules and everyone signs _his_ contracts.


----------



## GTL

With Zayn and Itami injured, the main event card is quite thin and this could easily happen again, so I can see NXT signing another upper carder. Diminishes even more the role of NXT as developmental and it's difficult to say that Joe is the future of WWE


----------



## Crasp

He might never move up to the main roster. The point of having Joe in NXT might be the fact that he's automatically a top card guy when he gets there, and he's a great guy to work with for many of the less experienced guys down in NXT to learn from and help them improve.


----------



## wowjames

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



Big Bird said:


> fpalm
> 
> Triple H is getting him to sign a contract brokered by the legal division of Vince McMahon's company, on Vince's terms, for money dispensed from the assets of Vince's company. I don't see what you're getting at... Joe will answer to Triple H but everyone answers to Vince. It's still his company, his rules and everyone signs _his_ contracts.


Triple H is Joe's boss.

It isn't 1985. Joe isn't working New York for Vince Jr.


----------



## Big Bird

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



wowjames said:


> Triple H is Joe's boss.
> 
> It isn't 1985. Joe isn't working New York for Vince Jr.


No you're right. It's 2015 and the WWEs CEO is Paul Levesque. 

fpalm


----------



## wowjames

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



Big Bird said:


> No you're right. It's 2015 and the WWEs CEO is Paul Levesque.
> 
> fpalm


No he is Executive Vice President, Talent, Live Events & Creative. Triple H has autonomy over hiring and firing.


----------



## Big Bird

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



wowjames said:


> No he is Executive Vice President, Talent, Live Events & Creative. Triple H has autonomy over hiring and firing.


Triple H doesn't have autonomy over shit. That's like saying Scotland is autonomous. What Triple H and Scotland have in common is that their "autonomy" extends only so far as their bosses are still pleased with their decisions. Triple H is subject to the authority of Vince McMahon, who appointed him, just as Joe is ultimately subject to the authority of Vince McMahon. Do you deny that fact? If you don't then you might as well quit with the bs. 

Put it another way. NXT is not a separate entity apart from the WWE. It's just another show. And now that it's televised it's hardly different from Raw or Smackdown. Joe isn't singing some contract outside of the umbrella of the WWE. No, he's still subject to company wide rules, regulations and restrictions. He is signed to the WWE under their NXT brand. Who owns the WWE? It's not Triple H.


----------



## wowjames

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



Big Bird said:


> Triple H doesn't have autonomy over shit. That's like saying Scotland is autonomous.


Stopped reading here.


----------



## Big Bird

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



wowjames said:


> Stopped reading here.


Yeah I expected that little sanity bomb to blow away whatever was left of what you call intellect.


----------



## PepeSilvia

Whats panama jack doing at raw..... I guess it doesnt work that way lol


----------



## squeelbitch

why are so many wwe fans only now starting to give a fuck about joe just because he is linked with wwe but ignored him for the past 13 odd years?


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



MEMS said:


> No it's not. It would put him right into a big role. He will be a great addition to the midcard title scene.


Putting him as a flunky for one of the worst guys in wrestling IS an insult. He should come straight in and be his own one man wrecking crew.


----------



## LaMelo

I can't wait to see him debut! :mark:


----------



## blackholeson

If his sole purpose isn't to destroy Roman Reigns, then I will be extremely disappointed.


----------



## ctorresc04

*Re: Big Rumor on Samoa Joe Debuting Soon*



foc said:


> Money. WWE offered Styles $60,000 1/7th of what he was making in TNA.


How much was Samoa Joe offered in comparison? Does Styles make a lot more money than Samoa?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers




----------



## RyanStorm

Imagine this, 3 Way Match, Samoa Joe vs Rhyno vs Baron Corbin............OMG, this would give Corbin the cred he needs to get to the top. He has "it" but no one good enough to make him better. These 2 big dudes really open up the possibility.


----------



## RyanStorm

I am actually concerned. I don't want another dude to just come in and get right to the top like they did Kevin Owen. Sami Zayn is to blame, cause one of NXT's best had a rival. I would just hate the trend of, letting anyone with street cred to walk right in, and walk right to the belt. I mean Rhino tried but got derailed, and Rhino is a full fledged WWE wrestler, and has the most street cred of any rookie in NXT ever. What like 3 years with ECW and like 5 years in WWE itself. 

According to the internet Samoa Joe just recently joined ROH in February, had a title fight and last in the ROH ring. Last TNA was in Jan. So it has almost been a month since he was in action. It is obvious he isn't in TNA, and even more obvious ROH isn't giving him the title. So I can totally see him coming to NXT.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

RyanStorm said:


> I am actually concerned. I don't want another dude to just come in and get right to the top like they did Kevin Owen. Sami Zayn is to blame, cause one of NXT's best had a rival. I would just hate the trend of, letting anyone with street cred to walk right in, and walk right to the belt. I mean Rhino tried but got derailed, and Rhino is a full fledged WWE wrestler, and has the most street cred of any rookie in NXT ever. What like 3 years with ECW and like 5 years in WWE itself.
> 
> According to the internet Samoa Joe just recently joined ROH in February, had a title fight and last in the ROH ring. Last TNA was in Jan. So it has almost been a month since he was in action. It is obvious he isn't in TNA, and even more obvious ROH isn't giving him the title. So I can totally see him coming to NXT.


He's done other smaller events. He didn't "join" ROH he signed for a few matches.


----------



## Dub J

squeelbitch said:


> why are so many wwe fans only now starting to give a fuck about joe just because he is linked with wwe but ignored him for the past 13 odd years?


Products of the Vince-verse. If Vince says you're new, you're new. If he doesn't own the rights to it, it doesn't exist. It's actually part of the reason the WWE is suffering creatively. Stupid to have established stars toil away in the D-league. 

Which sounds better..."we have all these former champions from all over the world signed with us now" or "hey, look...it's just another new guy that we picked up off the street"?


----------



## sesel

I maybe the only one who believes Joe being in WWE is not good for him.


----------



## They LIVE

He's taken more bookings.



> - Samoa Joe has lengthened the time he will take independent bookings through August. We had gotten word earlier in the week Joe was looking at getting dates in both July and August after first not taking them. He has just been announced for a major show on 8/1 for Northeast Wrestling at Dutchess Stadium in Wappingers Falls, NY, as well as a date the next night.


----------



## DemBoy

They LIVE said:


> He's taken more bookings.


Doesn't that sounds a little weird? I mean, the reports were saying that he already signed a 2 year deal with the WWE and that he would make his 1st appearance at Unstoppable and now he has extended his indie booking to July and August.


----------



## THANOS

DemBoy said:


> Doesn't that sounds a little weird? I mean, the reports were saying that he already signed a 2 year deal with the WWE and that he would make his 1st appearance at Unstoppable and now he has extended his indie booking to July and August.


WWE may have paid off a few small promotions so they can throw people off the scent of his debut. It wouldn't be the first time as they did it when they re-signed Bryan in 2010, and Joe would be the biggest "non-wcw" acquisition they'd had in a decade.


----------



## DemBoy

THANOS said:


> WWE may have paid off a few small promotions so they can throw people off the scent of his debut. It wouldn't be the first time as they did it when they re-signed Bryan in 2010, and Joe would be the biggest "non-wcw" acquisition they'd had in a decade.


That might be the case, but its not like companies are fighting over Joe to throw people off the scent. Don't get me wrong, i'd love to see him on NXT but extending your indie bookings after you just supposedly signed with the biggest company sounds a little sketchy.


----------



## fiddlecastro

It sounds like he ain't coming, to be honest.


----------



## Greg Hay version 1

I think if he does go to the WWE it won't be until after he has done the shows he said he was going to do. So I have a feeling it probably won't be until mid-late August that he will appear at the earliest since I know he is wrestling in Toronto June 6 for a charity event for ALS. I think he is facing Chris Hero that night.


----------



## LunchCombo

When Joe gives a shit he is one of the best in the world so I am psyched even if he stays in NXT


----------



## lolomanolo

He could have a similar deal to Rhino who's still free to work indies, he shouldn't settle for that if NJPW is an option though.


----------



## wowjames

Amazing that people in this thread can't put 2 plus 2 together on what the deal is.



fiddlecastro said:


> It sounds like he ain't coming, to be honest.


False


----------



## Fighter Daron

lolomanolo said:


> He could have a similar deal to Rhino who's still free to work indies, he shouldn't settle for that if NJPW is an option though.


Rhyno just wants to get a paycheck, if Joe goes to WWE, he would only do it to be a star.


----------



## fiddlecastro

wowjames said:


> Amazing that people in this thread can't put 2 plus 2 together on what the deal is.
> 
> 
> 
> False


it happened to guys like Willie Mack and Nigel McGuinness, and it looks like Joe is going that way. Also, What's the source for this, even? a dude on Reddit?

We haven't heard of him showing up at the Performance Center yet, and they seem to be going full throttle with Uhaa, so if Joe does show up, it probably won't be tomorrow night.

I hope I'm totally wrong and being played, though. Joe Rules.


----------



## PunkShoot

*Samoa Joe Signs with NXT*

Kept his name also! HYPE!!!!


----------



## Necramonium

*Samoa Joe debuts on NXT Takeover: Unstoppable!*

Joe just debuted on NXT coming to the rescue of Sami who got beaten senseless by Owens!


----------



## BrettSK

*Re: Samoa Joe Signs with NXT*

I squealed like a girl.

WOW


----------



## fiddlecastro

I WAS WRONG AND I AM SO HAPPY ABOUT IT


----------



## flugrugger

*Re: Samoa Joe debuts on NXT Takeover: Unstoppable!*

What's Samoa Joe not doing in the Impact zone?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok

*Re: Samoa Joe Signs with NXT*

Lets see where this ride takes us.


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Samoa Joe Signs with NXT*

Kept his name, intro of his theme sounds like his TNA theme, and probably a feud with Owens, which also means that Zayn is probably moving up. Happy days in pro wrestling.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Samoa Joe Signs with NXT*

Called that shit exactly on the BOSScast with @Legit BOSS and @Triple-B.

So stoked to see Joe, and it's great he kept his name!


----------



## x78

*Re: Samoa Joe Signs with NXT*

He keeps his name because he's been signed for name value to boost NXT, he's not a developmental signing and I doubt he'll ever be on the main roster so there's no reason for him to change his name. I do wonder if they're reviewing the naming policy overall because none of the new signings have been given ring names either, rookies are now working under their real names at house shows.

Anyway, I've actually never seen Joe wrestle before so happy enough to see what he can do.


----------



## Lok

He showed up.....lets see how this plays out.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Samoa Joe Signs with NXT*

I felt young again. I was marking out so hard, even though I had expected this to happen!In light of TNA maybe being canceled, Joe abandoned ship just in time! Joe is gonna kill it in NXT! :mark:


----------



## Triple-B

*Re: Samoa Joe Signs with NXT*



THANOS said:


> Called that shit exactly on the BOSScast with @Legit BOSS and @Triple-B.
> 
> So stoked to see Joe, and it's great he kept his name!


You did very well sir. We need to go full Voltron and have you and @truebeliever on to discuss this epic PPV.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Samoa Joe Signs with NXT*



THANOS said:


> Called that shit exactly on the BOSScast with @Legit BOSS and @Triple-B.
> 
> So stoked to see Joe, and it's great he kept his name!


*I gloat with pride and take my L's with pride :maddox*


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Samoa Joe debuts on NXT Takeover: Unstoppable!*

I almost marked out. Fucking crowd ruined the surprise but it was still dope. 
I didn't expect that. 

I noticed that Owens turned into a coward heel when someone his size came along...

:cena:


----------



## Deacon of Demons

I honestly don't know if I'm excited about this or not. Samoa Joe 6 or 7 years ago? Absolutely, would've loved to see it. But Samoa Joe's work within the most recent years hasn't been terribly impressive as I felt his work rate has very noticeably decreased and it felt like he lost his passion for this business. I don't know if I see this working out or not, I really don't. But I hope the guy brings it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Samoa Joe debuts on NXT Takeover: Unstoppable!*

Joe is awesome. He looked great. He's dropped some lbs. The crowd ate it up and I was ready to be fed more. Joe v Owens will be a huge match! :mark:


----------



## THANOS

Triple-B said:


> You did very well sir. We need to go full Voltron and have you and @truebeliever on to discuss this epic PPV.


I'm down :mark:, I have plenty to say about this and the ppv, plenty :.

Also, @x78, how do you know that the reason Joe kept his name is because he's only got the Rhyno deal? Did you actually read something I haven't read yet, or are you just talking out of your ass?


----------



## THANOS

Legit BOSS said:


> *I gloat with pride and take my L's with pride :maddox*


 He looks to be in great shape to, I'm super stoked to see NXT next week, can't wait to see what Joe has to say.


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: Samoa Joe debuts on NXT Takeover: Unstoppable!*

These takeover specials never fail to deliver! Can't wait for Owens Vs Joe. I hope Owens is still kept unbeaten when they do have that match. Is this it for Sami Zayn down in NXT?


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: Samoa Joe debuts on NXT Takeover: Unstoppable!*

I like these Takeover specials but what happens when they run out of indy talents to debut at the end?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Samoa Joe debuts on NXT Takeover: Unstoppable!*



RustyPro said:


> I like these Takeover specials but what happens when they run out of indy talents to debut at the end?


No idea, not sure if I would call Joe an "indy" talent since he's been on TV for years.


----------



## Frico

When Joe walked out:










Already picturing tomorrow's tapings consisting of Joe saying he (obviously) wants to fight Owens only for Balor to remind him he's #1 contender. And..and then..JOE vs BALOR. :mark: Hopefully. I'm just so happy right now. Icing on the cake to another solid Takeover.


----------



## 777

Great payoff to a great event...and long overdue.


----------



## x78

THANOS said:


> I'm down :mark:, I have plenty to say about this and the ppv, plenty :.
> 
> Also, @x78, how do you know that the reason Joe kept his name is because he's only got Rhyno deal? Did you actually read something I haven't read yet, or are you just talking out of your ass?


Do you think Samoa Joe is going to be training at the Performance Center and treated like one of the rookie signings being prepped for the main roster? Do you think if that was the case that they would just randomly allow him to keep his name after changing the names of literally every signing since CM Punk in 2005? I know you can make some fairly irrational posts at times but do you honestly think that? There have been no reports of Joe signing a WWE contract, certainly not a developmental contract that would see him exclusively working on NXT. Maybe he has signed one, but it seems unlikely for a wrestler of his stature. And he's still taking bookings for indy shows. So no, I'm not "talking out of my ass".


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: Samoa Joe debuts on NXT Takeover: Unstoppable!*

I can't believe he's actually called *Samoa Joe*.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Samoa Joe debuts on NXT Takeover: Unstoppable!*



What A Maneuver said:


> I can't believe he's actually called *Samoa Joe*.


Until they change it to Sam Owens, Kevin's brother.


----------



## hhhshovel

wow another overrated fatass. nxt is becoming the obese club


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

His shirt is up on WWEshop already as Samoa Joe so he is keeping the name. Good for him i hope he has success after being wasted for so long in tna. he deserves it.


----------



## L.I.O.

*Re: Samoa Joe debuts on NXT Takeover: Unstoppable!*



TempestH said:


> Until they change it to Sam Owens, Kevin's brother.


PLOT TWIST!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Figured he was gonna go to NXT sometime this year but surprised he debuted tonight since he still has indie dates. Not sure if he's booked anywhere else but he'll be wrestling Chris Hero in a few weeks.


----------



## kokepepsi

Never thought this would happen
WOW Read the spoiler watched and still got mini goosebumps

HHH wins over the smarks yet again kudos


----------



## Big Bird

Samowen Joe


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

x78 said:


> Do you think Samoa Joe is going to be training at the Performance Center and treated like one of the rookie signings being prepped for the main roster? Do you think if that was the case that they would just randomly allow him to keep his name after changing the names of literally every signing since CM Punk in 2005? I know you can make some fairly irrational posts at times but do you honestly think that? There have been no reports of Joe signing a WWE contract, certainly not a developmental contract that would see him exclusively working on NXT. Maybe he has signed one, but it seems unlikely for a wrestler of his stature. And he's still taking bookings for indy shows. So no, I'm not "talking out of my ass".


Joe's name is already more well known than anyone else on the roster before signing with the WWE. Samoa Joe and AJ Styles are two guys who probably don't need a name change for the WWE. We always talk about how so-n-so is an established name, but in this case it's 100% true. Even Kenta (Hideo Itami) wasn't marketable state side where they do the majority of their work. That's why he changed his name. Sting wasn't forced to change his name.

Also, Steen doen't do shit like a rookie at the performance center. Remember the dirtsheets of DeMott getting mad because Steen basically told him to fuck off? If anything a guy like Joe can help train people AND work on the NXT show.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Figured he was gonna go to NXT sometime this year but surprised he debuted tonight since he still has indie dates. Not sure if he's booked anywhere else but he'll be wrestling Chris Hero in a few weeks.


He probably can still finish those dates if he signed a contract. The WWE is actually good about meeting their guys half way when it comes to them coming in. The deal with Uhaa Nation was he chose his final match to be against BxB Hulk before he came over. No reason to work Japan just to come back to America for a week and go back. It's a waste of resources.


----------



## almostfamous

Just look at the WWE/NXT roster. It hasn't been this good since the early 2000s.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Japanese Puroresu said:


> He probably can still finish those dates if he signed a contract. The WWE is actually good about meeting their guys half way when it comes to them coming in. The deal with Uhaa Nation was he chose his final match to be against BxB Hulk before he came over. No reason to work Japan just to come back to America for a week and go back. It's a waste of resources.


Ya, also I just read Meltzer's report of tonight's show and he said this:


> From what I gather, Joe right now has a Rhyno-like deal in the sense he's still working indies but will also work some NXT dates.


----------



## They LIVE

So they had him signed long enough to get a bunch of t-shirts printed up but CF0$ couldn't come up with a decent theme?

C'mon, bruhs....


----------



## NasJayz

Holy Shit!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I never thought I'd live to see this. Joe just wasn't ever heading to WWE.Then he got too old and the window had closed. Well he just shattered the damn thing and made a big impact on NXT! I hope he makes the most of this opportunity. :mark:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Samoa Joe promo after Takeover went off the air:





"I am Samoa Joe, I am pro-wrestling, and I am now here in NXT!" :mark:


----------



## Undertakerowns

"From what I gather, Joe right now has a Rhyno-like deal in the sense he's still working indies but will also work some NXT dates."








I don't like the sound of that. I don't want Joe to be used as an enhancement guy.


----------



## Blade Runner

It seems like the medium size Samoa Joe shirt might be already sold out. I can't add it to my cart. wow that was fast if that's the case.


----------



## The5150

Joe is a legit badass


----------



## nucklehead88

We had Samoa Joe, Kevin Steen, and El Generico all in a WWE ring at the same time. Add that to the list of shit I never thought I'd see.


----------



## DG89

almostfamous said:


> Just look at the WWE/NXT roster. It hasn't been this good since the early 2000s.


Just think in 2 years time when the bulk of these guys are on the main roster, and people like Kane, Big Show, Mark Henry, all of the dead weight in WWE are gone. 

It's gonna be something pretty special (hopefully)


----------



## gabrielcev

It's like Christmas. Samoa Joe just debuted in WWE. It's a hardcore wrestling fans dream. Becky Lynch and Sasha just had one of the greatest womens matches ever. I could not be more happy and excited about wrestling again. Thank you Triple H.


----------



## Boots To Chests

Samoa Joe is my second favorite pro wrestler in the world. He got me into Indy wrestling back in 2003. He is gonna do great! :mark:


----------



## x78

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Samoa Joe promo after Takeover went off the air:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I am Samoa Joe, I am pro-wrestling, and I am now here in NXT!" :mark:


"I've always made it a point to compete in the hottest promotions in the world"

> Spends 10 years in TNA.


----------



## Blade Runner

http://shop.wwe.com/Samoa-Joe-"Subm...?dwvar_W09731_color=black&start=1&q=samoa joe

yep. icons for medium, large and 2XL sizes are now gone from the page which means they sold out. huge news if you're a Joe fan.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

x78 said:


> "I've always made it a point to compete in the hottest promotions in the world"
> 
> > Spends 10 years in TNA.


I was thinking the same thing lol


----------



## Warbart

I am shocked he is actually allowed to keep his name. Fucking shocked!


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Im x-tatic!!!! Vince step yo old man ass down and give this man [Trips] full reign.
And watch yo company blossom once more...

Imagine stuff like this but done on a much larger scale.
Soma joe looks re-freshed and re-born and is wish he had jumped ship years ago. Tna is dying off and its full on demise is immanent.
Now vince do what has to be done...You have had your time.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Undertakerowns said:


> "From what I gather, Joe right now has a Rhyno-like deal in the sense he's still working indies but will also work some NXT dates."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the sound of that. I don't want Joe to be used as an enhancement guy.


I wouldn't worry too much. You just have to look at Joe's NXT debut vs Rhyno's NXT debut to see that they see Samoa Joe as a bigger deal.


----------



## Londrick

Mexican Jose vs Kevin Owens :mark:


----------



## DemBoy

Warbart said:


> I am shocked he is actually allowed to keep his name. Fucking shocked!


He allegedly signed a 2 year contract, so its really not a surprise that he kept his name because he's not going to become a big player outside NXT.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WWE pretty much the ROH/Indy All Stars at this point. Damn. 

:mark:


----------



## Vic Capri

For those unfamiliar with him, check out his top 10 best singles matches:



> Vs. Punk - Ring Of Honor, October 2004
> 
> Vs. Sabin - No Surrender 2005
> 
> Vs. Liger - Bound For Glory 2005
> 
> Vs. Styles - Turning Point 2005
> 
> Vs. Daniels - 1st Thursday Night Impact 2006
> 
> Vs. Bryan - Fight Of Century 2006
> 
> Vs. Angle - Genesis 2006
> 
> Vs. Cage - Bound for Glory 2007
> 
> Vs. Sting - Victory Road 2009
> 
> Vs. Aries - Slammiversary 2012|
> 
> *Honorable mention*: Vs. Jeff Hardy - Impact June 2012


I marked the fu** out! #TheNationOfViolence 

- Vic


----------



## gabrielcev

ShowStopper said:


> WWE pretty much the ROH/Indy All Stars at this point. Damn.
> 
> :mark:


lol yeah


----------



## gabrielcev

Londrick said:


> Mexican Jose vs Kevin Owens :mark:


Hebrew Heath vs Kevy O


----------



## Sugnid

Get up, watch main event, mark out, now time to get ready for work.

Oh yeah-legit pissed that the t shirts have sold out already.


----------



## dougfisher_05

So I'm watching NXT Unstoppable because I'm in between jobs at the moment and had a Wednesday night off. Kind of just watching it in the background doing research on new jobs and then I hear the music. I immediately put my laptop down and basically shouted HOLY SHIT when the crowd popped and I knew who it was before the camera cut to him.

*THERE IS A FUCKING GOD. SAMOA JOE IS IN THE WWE. 
*
I can't wait for the next two to three years in WWE once these guys all get called up. I wish Vince would just retire and we could get NXT style wrestling in place of what we get today. 

Biggest mark out moment for me in awhile. Amazing. lol I feel sorry for my neighbors who just heard a grown man stomp his feet and yell like an excited kid at Christmas at 12:40 in the morning (watched after the fact). Man I am so glad I didn't visit this forum or a wrestling site before hand. That was an awesome surprise. Fuck yes. Oh HELL YEAH!


----------



## Green

Wonder if Vince thinks Joe is part of the Anoa'i family lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Well, I'll be fucking damned.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Green said:


> Wonder if Vince thinks Joe is part of the Anoa'i family lol


lol. HHH probably lied and told Vince he is. 

"but Vince this guy also the Rocks cousin just like Roman, and Tamina. You got to sign him!"


----------



## Loose Reality

Warbart said:


> I am shocked he is actually allowed to keep his name. Fucking shocked!



I am not counting chickens yet.

I wouldn't be surprised if they tweaked it for those IP deals they crave. Maybe he can have Big E's disused surname. Or any of the diva's who once had two names like most people.

Nah, knowing Vince he will be "Joe King", from the Isle of Samoa.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Beatles123

Owens is going against Cena

Joe's debuting in NXT

The TNA section is burning up in flames...

It's a happy time, fellas!


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman

Loose Reality said:


> Nah, knowing Vince he will be "Joe King", from the Isle of Samoa.


Not every established indie star has to lose their name.

CM Punk got to keep his name/gimmick when he went up north.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm still in shock. 

Can't wait to see Joe wrestle in a WWE ring. Matches with Owens, Cena and Itami (Gabe Sapolosky, you pussy) make my mouth water.


----------



## muttgeiger

DemBoy said:


> He allegedly signed a 2 year contract, so its really not a surprise that he kept his name because he's not going to become a big player outside NXT.


I'm curious about this as well. It's blatantly obvious that they are really pushing NXT as a standalone brand now. While that is good, and Joe would be an asset for that, It would be cool to see him on the main roster. Still, even if he never becomes a player on raw, I can see why he did it. I'm guessing he's not in 'developmental', NXT is just his 'brand', and that his deal is near the top if not the highest amount of any NTX Performer. I think he lives in Florida too, so it seems like a good deal for him.


----------



## Loose Reality

Lariat.Tubman said:


> Not every established indie star has to lose their name.
> 
> 
> 
> CM Punk got to keep his name/gimmick when he went up north.



I know, just saying it wouldn't surprise me either way.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FireCena555

I thought Somoa Joe signed with ROH, so how can he sign with NXT-WWE?


----------



## DemBoy

muttgeiger said:


> I'm curious about this as well. It's blatantly obvious that they are really pushing NXT as a standalone brand now. While that is good, and Joe would be an asset for that, It would be cool to see him on the main roster. Still, even if he never becomes a player on raw, I can see why he did it. I'm guessing he's not in 'developmental', NXT is just his 'brand', and that his deal is near the top if not the highest amount of any NTX Performer. I think he lives in Florida too, so it seems like a good deal for him.


I'd love to see him on the main roster too, but like you said, Joe was brought as a selling point for NXT because they would need big names to sell tickets once their current crop of top guys go to the main roster and Joe is certainly a big name.



FireCena555 said:


> I thought Somoa Joe signed with ROH, so how can he sign with NXT-WWE?


He sign for a limited amount of dates. Now that he has fulfilled his dates with ROH, he's free to sign with whoever he wants.


----------



## They LIVE

I gotta be honest, fellas.

I was excited at all the rumors about Samoa Joe coming in, but my main man Hideo being jumped from behind the same night seems a bit too convenient. 

Can't get too pumped about Joe when it's possible he took out his strongest opponent for the #1 contender slot with a cheap shot.


----------



## boxing1836

If only WWE offered AJ Styles a better contract, shit would be complete :,(, but he is killing in japan any and champ as well. 

Its cool to see both AJ and Joe be doing well out of TNA, cant wait to see kevin owens vs joe


----------



## Australian Rage

I was nearly expecting "King Joe" as his ring name

But he got to keep Samoa, and Im beyond happy to see him in NXT/WWE

No doubt a huge weight off the big mans shoulders to be finally settled, definitely looked like he loved soaking in all the crowd


----------



## Wonderllama

Joe looks old... this happened five years too late.


----------



## boxing1836

Wonderllama said:


> Joe looks old... this happened five years too late.


well i mean he looks fat, how ever he was always fat lol Though i do think people are lieing to themselves, this is not the best shape he has been in in his career, and far from it. he looks considerably more fat than he was in 2005-2007


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Samoa Joe kept his ring name because WWE can trademark it, by pointing to that time he was on Heat in like 2001 before TNA even existed. So, if AJ Styles signs, he should get to keep his name as well by virtue of wrestling the Hurricane that one time.

CM Punk kept his name because he had a cup of coffee in TNA, and TNA couldn't be bothered saying, "Hang on, he jobbed for us a couple of years ago!" Also, I think Punk created his own name and gimmick, and had been using it since his pro wrestling debut pretty much. So, now WWE can't do shit about him using the CM Punk name in Marvel and UFC.

I guess the Punk situation might be another reason why WWE are reluctant to let these indy guys use their names actually. So either Joe signed the rights to his name to WWE- like the Dudleys did- or WWE don't feel like Joe is a threat to go out and hit the mainstream. Not like there's another new wrestling promotion for him to jump to. :wink2:

Anyway, I'm thinking about the name issue too much. I'd say Zayn's headed to the main roster any day now, Owens is halfway there in a weird situation, and Neville left a while back... Joe's coming in at the right time to be the indy saviour. The next 6 months of NXT will be super interesting because of Samoa Joe.


----------



## A$AP

I was hoping for Fiji Joe but his original name will have to do.


----------



## Vic

Rookie of the Year said:


> Samoa Joe kept his ring name because WWE can trademark it, by pointing to that time he was on Heat in like 2001 before TNA even existed. So, if AJ Styles signs, he should get to keep his name as well by virtue of wrestling the Hurricane that one time.
> 
> CM Punk kept his name because he had a cup of coffee in TNA, and TNA couldn't be bothered saying, "Hang on, he jobbed for us a couple of years ago!" Also, I think Punk created his own name and gimmick, and had been using it since his pro wrestling debut pretty much. So, now WWE can't do shit about him using the CM Punk name in Marvel and UFC.
> 
> I guess the Punk situation might be another reason why WWE are reluctant to let these indy guys use their names actually. So either Joe signed the rights to his name to WWE- like the Dudleys did- or WWE don't feel like Joe is a threat to go out and hit the mainstream. Not like there's another new wrestling promotion for him to jump to. :wink2:
> 
> Anyway, I'm thinking about the name issue too much. I'd say Zayn's headed to the main roster any day now, Owens is halfway there in a weird situation, and Neville left a while back... Joe's coming in at the right time to be the indy saviour. The next 6 months of NXT will be super interesting because of Samoa Joe.



Actually Joe & Punk have copyrighted ownership of their names, as does Styles.


----------



## Napalm Death

Holy Jesus! It's a shame that the rumor broke out a few days ago, but that was awesome!
All the great matches possible... Awesome.

Although...

He did say Pro-Wrestler and Pro-Wrestling... Vince & Dunn's blood must be boiling right now!


----------



## #Mark

Joe is probably the only thing in the WWE that intrigues me.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

I just don't care for Joe in 2015. But if he's working a programme with Owens then what better way to get me invested in him again.


----------



## Corzza25

What does everyone think of Joe's theme song?

It seems fine to me.


----------



## Crasp

Better late than never.


----------



## Sex Ferguson

Corzza25 said:


> What does everyone think of Joe's theme song?
> 
> It seems fine to me.


The 1st part is good, then it's like kind of beach bum! Buts it's alright


----------



## Armani

It's great to see him finally in WWE. I hope we see the same Joe as in 04/06, he was a beast in the ring, very intimidating and was at his best shape too. Hopefully he loses more weight and get that shape back. Man I was hoping to see him attack Owens.


----------



## Marv95

He needs to be on the main roster pronto. Send him up by way of the NXT Invasion pt 2.


----------



## KastellsPT

Finally! Owens vs Joe :mark:


----------



## Green

Marv95 said:


> He needs to be on the main roster pronto. Send him up by way of the NXT Invasion pt 2.


So he can be Roman's fat cousin? No thanks


----------



## Napalm Death

Green said:


> So he can be Roman's fat cousin? No thanks


"Hey Joe, it's your cousin Roman. Let's go Bowling!"

Samoa "Gutterball" Joe


----------



## NastyYaffa

I can't believe that Joe actually made his WWE debut last night. Unbelievable.

Joe vs. Owens will be so good. :mark:


----------



## Green

Napalm Death said:


> "Hey Joe, it's your cousin Roman. Let's go Bowling!"
> 
> Samoa "Gutterball" Joe


Worst part is, Vince would totally do this shit, probably to make Roman look more cut in comparison


----------



## Bullydully

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Still marking out. Samoa Joe in WWE. Fucking surreal, man.


----------



## Oliver-94

Surprised he made his debut. Him being a TNA guy and all. I'm also surprised he kept his name but oh well, I'm delighted that they've signed him. A feud with Kevin Owens will be stellar!


----------



## WalkingInMemphis

KastellsPT said:


> Finally! Owens vs Joe :mark:


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Flux

Aries next pls.


----------



## Danjo1986

I wonder since he left TNA before this recent detrimental development if since Joe will get more of a chance from Vince?


----------



## ToddTheBod

I would of liked to se Owens/Zayn go 5 more minutes before Joe came out..

It seemed like a few matches (Sasha/Becky especially) went long, so they had to cut down on the main event time.


----------



## Pharmakon

Joe vs Owens, two agile heavy hitters in one ring. :mark:


----------



## watts63

What a bad time for Itami to be hurt.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Read that Joe might be working a deal similar to Kendrick & Rhyno, thus why he is still accepting indy dates as well. Who knows if it is true or not, but it might explain why he kept his name. 

Love the prospect of Joe vs Owens....hoping he sticks around and gets matches with the likes of Balor as well.


----------



## Napalm Death

racoonie said:


> Read that Joe might be working a deal similar to Kendrick & Rhyno, thus why he is still accepting indy dates as well. Who knows if it is true or not, but it might explain why he kept his name.
> 
> Love the prospect of Joe vs Owens....hoping he sticks around and gets matches with the likes of Balor as well.


SO much possibilities

Joe vs Balor
Joe vs Owens
Joe vs Cesaro
Joe vs Harper
Joe vs Wyatt
Joe vs Cena (that would be awesome)
Joe vs Itami
Joe vs Zayn
Joe vs Ziggler (Selling from Ziggler would be great)
Joe vs Rusev


----------



## BigPawr

What if Kevin Owens hires those Ninjas to kidnap Joe again...


----------



## own1997

Napalm Death said:


> SO much possibilities
> 
> Joe vs Balor
> Joe vs Owens
> Joe vs Cesaro
> Joe vs Harper
> Joe vs Wyatt
> Joe vs Cena (that would be awesome)
> Joe vs Itami
> Joe vs Zayn
> Joe vs Ziggler (Selling from Ziggler would be great)
> Joe vs Rusev


I think you forgot about Joe vs Lesnar :mark:


----------



## Klee

I'm sad we won't (might not) see Joe vs Punk again. 

WRESTLEMANIA MAIN EVENT :mark:

ha


----------



## deathslayer

They're really differentiating NXT from WWE with all these recent promos.


----------



## Trublez

Samoa Joe in a WWE ring :mark:


----------



## BoundForMania

Im just surprised as hell they are letting him use the name Samoa Joe, other than that, Joes been shit in TNA for years now so im not bothered


----------



## Napalm Death

Killah Klee said:


> I'm sad we won't (might not) see Joe vs Punk again.
> 
> WRESTLEMANIA MAIN EVENT :mark:
> 
> ha


Joe did say a few weeks ago that he knows Punk want a last match with him.

I'm not holding my breath, but I am confident it might happen.

Never say never


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Prayer Police

It's Polynesian Paul!!!


----------



## Old School Icons

That music sounded like the generic rap beat you get from a WWE game for create a wrestler :lol

Other than that, so awesome to see Joe in WWE at last


----------



## Oxidamus

Samoa Joe is objectively the worst addition to NXT.

Was he LIMPING in the ring by the way? Is that how fucking washed up he is?


----------



## Trublez

OXITRON said:


> Samoa Joe is objectively the worst addition to NXT.
> 
> Was he LIMPING in the ring by the way? Is that how fucking washed up he is?


He's very agile in the ring for a big guy. Wait, scratch that, he's just agile in the ring period!!! Don't let his size fool you on how deceptively quick this guy can be. 

With that said, it would help if he continues to drop the weight until he reaches his 2005-2006 size again.


----------



## El_Absoluto

He looks extremely out of shape...

Its interesting how soon will he be debuting in ring.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

El_Absoluto said:


> He looks extremely out of shape...
> 
> Its interesting how soon will he be debuting in ring.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

OXITRON said:


> Samoa Joe is objectively the worst addition to NXT.
> 
> Was he LIMPING in the ring by the way? Is that how fucking washed up he is?


You're saying he's the worst addition but you rep two guys who have zero charisma and their only claim to being over is for idiots who love dubstep. Objectively speaking, Samoa Joe has done more in the business in the first 10 years of his career then your av/sig will do in their lifetimes.


----------



## The RainMaker

El_Absoluto said:


> He looks extremely out of shape...
> 
> Its interesting how soon will he be debuting in ring.


He looks as skinny as I've seen him in ages. Don't watch much TNA..But..yeah.


----------



## Starbuck

Here are some thoughts from somebody who has never seen Samoa Joe in any capacity...

This guy looks like a mean ass gangsta killah from a mafia movie or something. He walked down there like he was about to commit murder. Very gritty. Very cool. I look forward to what comes next.


----------



## Oxidamus

Japanese Puroresu said:


> You're saying he's the worst addition but you rep two guys who have zero charisma and their only claim to being over is for idiots who love dubstep. Objectively speaking, Samoa Joe has done more in the business in the first 10 years of his career then your av/sig will do in their lifetimes.


Yea he is the worst addition, if they wanted to sign him, a 36 year old new signee with a massive name in NA, so badly, they should have just thrown him on the main roster straight away. I don't care that Joe is in WWE, I don't hate him, I just don't see the point in having him of all people sign to the company and go on the _SUPPOSED_ DEVELOPMENTAL SHOW.

No need to get so defensive. Seems like any back-talk about Joe is worse than saying Owens is FAT. :lmao

And as far as I'm concerned, Murphy being such a great wrestler and being signed to the WWE without even leaving Australia is a major feat.

P.S. You can't be "objective" about something in the future that isn't definite. But Joe being on NXT is objectively the worst addition.


----------



## 777

OXITRON said:


> Samoa Joe is objectively the worst addition to NXT.
> 
> Was he LIMPING in the ring by the way? Is that how fucking washed up he is?


Oh Oxi, you sure like to spout some bullshit.

Samoa Joe is fucking awesome, always has been.


----------



## Bearodactyl

:bearo


----------



## Oxidamus

777 said:


> Oh Oxi, you sure like to spout some bullshit.
> 
> Samoa Joe is fucking awesome, always has been.


I expected more sense from you. What exactly do you guys think I'm saying about Joe? It's about Joe in NXT, not Joe himself.

Think, please.


----------



## 777

OXITRON said:


> I expected more sense from you. What exactly do you guys think I'm saying about Joe? It's about Joe in NXT, not Joe himself.
> 
> Think, please.


We know nothing about what Joe's doing for one thing.

Secondly, he's such a tremendous talent that your statement is completely irrational. No matter how he's used, it can only help the talent in NXT.

Stop being such a contrarian.

And please don't be insulting, I like you, don't ever doubt that.


----------



## Oxidamus

777 said:


> We know nothing about what Joe's doing for one thing.
> 
> Secondly, he's such a tremendous talent that your statement is completely irrational. No matter how he's used, it can only help the talent in NXT.
> 
> Stop being such a contrarian.
> 
> And please don't be insulting, I like you, don't ever doubt that.


If you like me then you wouldn't be claiming that me being against the introduction of yet another wrestling veteran - this time one that's 36 and has been a part of arguably the second biggest American wrestling company for almost a decade - joining NXT, is just me being a "contrarian".

Having someone like Owens, Balor or Itami on the show for such a long time is already questionable enough, someone already a few years older than even the oldest of these guys going to NXT (and in the main event as opposed to a side act a la Rhyno) is ridiculously unfair (as are a lot of other things I seem to be the only person to realise), but not even just to NXT.

Assuming he's there like everyone else, with a showing every one or two episodes per taping, there's no reason. He should just go straight to the main roster.


Joe being on NXT just makes it so goddamn transparent that "developmental" means nothing and HHH and even Vince are clearly just signing whoever will get them Network subs for now, off of independent talents making themselves, or making dream matches between non-WWE talents. Everyone who knows KEVIN STEEN or SAMOA JOE want to see them face off, so WWE abuse it. It's pathetic.


----------



## blackholeson

Somehow NXT just got a little bit better. Now they just need to bring in more folks. Aries, Roode, Jay Briscoe, Hero, and others.


----------



## Arthurgos

blackholeson said:


> Somehow NXT just got a little bit better. Now they just need to bring in more folks. Aries, Roode, Jay Briscoe, Hero, and others.


Aries would be perfection in NXT.


----------



## CellWaters

I'm really excited about Samoa Joe in the WWE - great talent. I hope he doesn't stay in developmental too long though, he's getting up there in age. I want to see him on the main show sooner rather than later (even tho some would argue NXT is better :lol).


----------



## 777

OXITRON said:


> If you like me then you wouldn't be claiming that me being against the introduction of yet another wrestling veteran - this time one that's 36 and has been a part of arguably the second biggest American wrestling company for almost a decade - joining NXT, is just me being a "contrarian".
> 
> Having someone like Owens, Balor or Itami on the show for such a long time is already questionable enough, someone already a few years older than even the oldest of these guys going to NXT (and in the main event as opposed to a side act a la Rhyno) is ridiculously unfair (as are a lot of other things I seem to be the only person to realise), but not even just to NXT.
> 
> Assuming he's there like everyone else, with a showing every one or two episodes per taping, there's no reason. He should just go straight to the main roster.
> 
> 
> Joe being on NXT just makes it so goddamn transparent that "developmental" means nothing and HHH and even Vince are clearly just signing whoever will get them Network subs for now, off of independent talents making themselves, or making dream matches between non-WWE talents. Everyone who knows KEVIN STEEN or SAMOA JOE want to see them face off, so WWE abuse it. It's pathetic.


It's not about the veterans, they're already established. It's about getting these new cats in the ring with truly experienced individuals in order to up their game. I don't understand why you can't see the benefit in this.

It will only make the NXT talent better, while also giving Joe a chance to adjust and hopefully we'll see him make the main roster sooner than later.


----------



## Oxidamus

777 said:


> It's not about the veterans, they're already established. It's about getting these new cats in the ring with truly experienced individuals in order to up their game. I don't understand why you can't see the benefit in this.
> 
> It will only make the NXT talent better, while also giving Joe a chance to adjust and hopefully we'll see him make the main roster sooner than later.


Because:

a) How can we be so sure that will even happen? It's just assumption.
b) What can Joe teach these guys that they couldn't learn from Balor/Itami/Zayn/Neville or the abundance of trainers?
c) What does it matter when they get no TV time anyway? See literally half of the people in NXT, they don't get televised. And a quarter of that group are great wrestlers, but people think they're shit because they get limited, or just zero TV time, see Blake, Murphy, Dillinger (for limited), Mechanics (for zero), among others.


----------



## 777

OXITRON said:


> Because:
> 
> a) How can we be so sure that will even happen? It's just assumption.
> b) What can Joe teach these guys that they couldn't learn from Balor/Itami/Zayn/Neville or the abundance of trainers?
> c) What does it matter when they get no TV time anyway? See literally half of the people in NXT, they don't get televised. And a quarter of that group are great wrestlers, but people think they're shit because they get limited, or just zero TV time, see Blake, Murphy, Dillinger (for limited), Mechanics (for zero), among others.


A) What will happen? Not sure exactly sure which part you're talking about here. 
B) Seriously? 
C) Even a squash against Joe is going to be a learning experience...for anybody.

You're blowing this way outta proportion.


----------



## Old School Icons

I'm beginning to think that with Owens facing Cena and the likes of Joe coming in... a NXT Vs WWE storyline can't be too far away.


----------



## Oxidamus

777 said:


> A) What will happen? Not sure exactly sure which part you're talking about here.
> B) Seriously?
> C) Even a squash against Joe is going to be a learning experience...for anybody.
> 
> You're blowing this way outta proportion.


Here's my problem with all of this. It's all just a big "what if?" argument. Everything against what I say - which excluding this Joe situation, is always FACT - is something speculative or a major assumption about what _could_ happen.
Joe _could_ get in the ring with younger talent and 'teach' them things, but does/will he? We don't know. It's speculation. (But really, what would he teach them that others can't?)

My third point had nothing to do with learning anything. You know as well as I do if you're not over in NXT or WWE, you're not important (unless management have a fetish for you :reigns). And how do these guys get over when they have limited time in matches on TV?

People question the ability of Blake and Murphy when they get WAY more TV time than others because they still don't get enough to showcase their talents at the level all these renowned guys do. If you add more to the mix the problem is exasperated. None of the top guys face lower guys in matches on TV. Have you noticed that? If they do, it's at house shows.


----------



## Erik.

Old School Icons said:


> I'm beginning to think that with Owens facing Cena and the likes of Joe coming in... a NXT Vs WWE storyline can't be too far away.


I see it as more replacing Owens with Joe and pushing Owens to the Main Roster.


----------



## deanambroselover

I legit marked out for Samoa Joe debut I didnt think he would debut this quick


----------



## 777

OXITRON said:


> Here's my problem with all of this. It's all just a big "what if?" argument. Everything against what I say - which excluding this Joe situation, is always FACT - is something speculative or a major assumption about what _could_ happen.
> Joe _could_ get in the ring with younger talent and 'teach' them things, but does/will he? We don't know. It's speculation. (But really, what would he teach them that others can't?)
> 
> My third point had nothing to do with learning anything. You know as well as I do if you're not over in NXT or WWE, you're not important (unless management have a fetish for you :reigns). And how do these guys get over when they have limited time in matches on TV?
> 
> People question the ability of Blake and Murphy when they get WAY more TV time than others because they still don't get enough to showcase their talents at the level all these renowned guys do. If you add more to the mix the problem is exasperated. None of the top guys face lower guys in matches on TV. Have you noticed that? If they do, it's at house shows.


My point is, with Joe's experience, it can't not be a learning experience.

And as far as speculation goes, YOU are the one stating that this is 'objectively' the worst thing to happen. Which is a ridiculous thing to say in any circumstance.


----------



## Oxidamus

777 said:


> My point is, with Joe's experience, it can't not be a learning experience.
> 
> And as far as speculation goes, YOU are the one stating that this is 'objectively' the worst thing to happen. Which is a ridiculous thing to say in any circumstance.


It _is_ objectively the worst. You can only speculate that he'll "help" anyone, whereas him wasting his time on NXT as opposed to the main roster and taking up TV time from others and therefore exasperating the already massive problem with a lack of TV focus on actual developmental talent is fact.


----------



## 777

OXITRON said:


> It _is_ objectively the worst. You can only speculate that he'll "help" anyone, whereas him wasting his time on NXT as opposed to the main roster and taking up TV time from others and therefore exasperating the already massive problem with a lack of TV focus on actual developmental talent is fact.


Bullshit, I repeat, it can't not be a learning experience. Just like I learn something from almost everybody I come into contact with on a daily basis. That's how life works.

Ojectively the worst, is objectively the worst thing you've come up with in your time on these boards. It's fucking ludicrous. Stop it.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

OXITRON said:


> If you like me then you wouldn't be claiming that me being against the introduction of yet another wrestling veteran - this time one that's 36 and has been a part of arguably the second biggest American wrestling company for almost a decade - joining NXT, is just me being a "contrarian".
> 
> Having someone like Owens, Balor or Itami on the show for such a long time is already questionable enough, someone already a few years older than even the oldest of these guys going to NXT (and in the main event as opposed to a side act a la Rhyno) is ridiculously unfair (as are a lot of other things I seem to be the only person to realise), but not even just to NXT.
> 
> Assuming he's there like everyone else, with a showing every one or two episodes per taping, there's no reason. He should just go straight to the main roster.
> 
> 
> Joe being on NXT just makes it so goddamn transparent that "developmental" means nothing and HHH and even Vince are clearly just signing whoever will get them Network subs for now, off of independent talents making themselves, or making dream matches between non-WWE talents. Everyone who knows KEVIN STEEN or SAMOA JOE want to see them face off, so WWE abuse it. It's pathetic.


I think some of your points and concerns regarding straight to WWE talent from other sports are somewhat valid. Having quality veteran's has always been one of the most important parts of a young wrestler's development. Samoa Joe has a great mind for the biz so I'm pretty sure he'll be invaluable.

tbh though I don't think we can call NXT TV a developmental system anymore outside of certain wrestlers that still require development, not with all this hype and the stakes associated with network subs and Triple H needing to look successful with NXT to accentuate his credentials as the new heir apparent. 

Triple H on his most recent conference call laid out his plans to keep the developmental side at a certain level. He proposed that they'll push to start touring nationally 3 days a week with an "A" team made up of mostly NXT featured TV talent and a "B" team in the Florida area. So in essence if you want to make it on NXT TV you'd have to get over or show potential on the Florida live tours, then do the same on the national tours and then you'll be featured on NXT TV. I really like that system because it's self sustaining and somewhat mimics a wrestler's rise on the independent circuit or the old territory days where you worked smaller feds and gain experience before you made it to TV. It's much better for said talent's long term development to rise that way and they gain experience working a lot of different crowds. Of course I'm sure they'll be exceptions who are so talented they'd get the hotshot push straight to TV.

btw Tye Dillinger, Jason Jordan, The Sweet boys  and even Dempsey all got over to varying degrees at the latest live shows including the smarkest of smark towns such as Philly and NY so I'd expect them to get decent direction over the next few months, hopefully.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

EDIT: Poster above me beat me to my point! Oh well....

I could be incorrect, but I do believe that Triple H has already stated NXT is more than just developmental now and he views it as its own brand.

Remember that there is more to developmental than just the TV show. Just because guys are not on the TV show does not mean they are not learning at the Performance Center and improving while working live events (which are increasing due to the success of the TV show). 

At the end of the day NXT is a show, and if using the top indy talent is a successful formula for it, then they would be stupid not to do it. And there are a lot of us that absolutely love it. I feel like anybody complaining about it taking away from the developmental aspect needs to stop worrying so much about the behind the scenes stuff and just enjoy as a fan.


----------



## Oxidamus

777 said:


> Bullshit, I repeat, it can't not be a learning experience. Just like I learn something from almost everybody I come into contact with on a daily basis. That's how life works.
> 
> Ojectively the worst, is objectively the worst thing you've come up with in your time on these boards. It's fucking ludicrous. Stop it.


You are assuming that he will be wrestling these talent or even paying them mind. Who's to say he isn't? Are you saying him just STANDING AROUND will be a "learning experience"?



Spoiler: Define Objective



objective
əbˈdʒɛktɪv/Submit
adjective
adjective: objective
1.
(of a person or their judgement) _not influenced by personal feelings or opinions in considering and representing facts_.
"historians try to be objective and impartial"



Just in-case I have to elaborate, I mean Joe is objectively the worst addition to the NXT roster, not objectively the worst addition to WWE in history, or something brash like that.

And you're still saying it's a learning experience without elaborating on how, though I asked if you would. You just responded "it can't not be". Okay...?

Let's just imagine that Joe doesn't do anything but developmental wrestlers watch him wrestle at house shows and critique his matches with coaches and talent scouts. Is that really teaching them a lot more than what they'd learn from watching other renowned talent in the ring? And is Joe taking up a 20 minute TV slot every three and a half or so hours that one of these talents could use helping them?



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I think some of your points and concerns regarding straight to WWE talent from other sports are somewhat valid. Having quality veteran's has always been one of the most important parts of a young wrestler's development. Samoa Joe has a great mind for the biz so I'm pretty sure he'll be invaluable.
> 
> tbh though I don't think we can call NXT TV a developmental system anymore outside of certain wrestlers that still require development, not with all this hype and the stakes associated with network subs and Triple H needing to look successful with NXT to accentuate his credentials as the new heir apparent.
> 
> Triple H on his most recent conference call laid out his plans to keep the developmental side at a certain level. He proposed that they'll push to start touring nationally 3 days a week with an "A" team made up of mostly NXT featured TV talent and a "B" team in the Florida area. So in essence if you want to make it on NXT TV you'd have to get over or show potential on the Florida live tours, then do the same on the national tours and then you'll be featured on NXT TV. I really like that system because it's self sustaining and somewhat mimics a wrestler's rise on the independent circuit or the old territory days where you worked smaller feds and gain experience before you made it to TV. It's much better for said talent's long term development to rise that way and they gain experience working a lot of different crowds. Of course I'm sure they'll be exceptions who are so talented they'd get the hotshot push straight to TV.
> 
> btw Tye Dillinger, Jason Jordan, The Sweet boys  and even Dempsey all got over to varying degrees at the latest live shows including the smarkest of smark towns such as Philly and NY so I'd expect them to get decent direction over the next few months, hopefully.





racoonie said:


> EDIT: Poster above me beat me to my point! Oh well....
> 
> I could be incorrect, but I do believe that Triple H has already stated NXT is more than just developmental now and he views it as its own brand.
> 
> Remember that there is more to developmental than just the TV show. Just because guys are not on the TV show does not mean they are not learning at the Performance Center and improving while working live events (which are increasing due to the success of the TV show).
> 
> At the end of the day NXT is a show, and if using the top indy talent is a successful formula for it, then they would be stupid not to do it. And there are a lot of us that absolutely love it. I feel like anybody complaining about it taking away from the developmental aspect needs to stop worrying so much about the behind the scenes stuff and just enjoy as a fan.


Maybe the way I think about the veterans joining NXT is more cynical than everyone else but I seriously don't see how stealing TV time from younger talent that deserve it and need it to develop can be validated because the veterans _MIGHT_ assist in their development behind the scenes. And even if they do, I question the extent they would do it and how much one veteran can teach those developmental talents the other ten or fifteen can't.

And no, I really don't consider NXT a developmental program and I haven't for ages now. In fact, I was pretty much WISHING people would stop considering it one because it really isn't anymore and hasn't been for just as long as I've not considered it one.

The problem though, is that even if it's not pushed as one, it _still regularly televises these guys who aren't on that higher echelon_ like the world renowned talent that headline every show. They're constantly compared to guys multiple times better than them, the expectations of these talents are very, very unrealistic, and they are trashed by a lot of fans because of it. Not just on this forum, but in the crowd too. You see it _every single week_. And some of these guys are good in their own right but can't display that skill as they're not given the time. So they get trashed by a large portion of dumb, impressionable fans who don't actually know as much as they like to pretend they do, and it's a hindrance to both their development and their careers overall as we all know popularity is the driving factor for 90% of talents succeeding.


In response to NXT being a show and using indie talent to push the show forward and get people to watch it, that's fine, but if they really wanted to emulate the independent circuit with a bunch of ex-independent talent waiting for their shot at the main roster and putting on "dream matches" between guys most WWE fans that watch NXT never watched before they got to NXT, why not make it another show? They've killed the developmental show because of greed and everyone's okay with it because WWE really aren't as collectively stupid as fans like to think. They know a large number of fans will sub to the network to see these matches every week, and that's the driving factor.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I'm hoping this is more than the situation Rhyno has going. I'd like to see Joe have more actual WWE matches that don't involve losing and especially losing to Essa Rios.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I think Tyler Breeze is proof that if the "non-indy" guys are really good, they can rise to the top. Now you may argue against it, but I feel Tyler Breeze has been put on showcase right up there with Zayn/Owens/Itami/Balor etc. 

I feel the guys who have worked hard and are already great deserve the spotlight and TV time - let the others learn and gradually work there way up. If they are great they will likely find some spotlight. Suggesting that great workers get less TV time because they are "already good" is ludicrous to me.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

OXITRON said:


> Yea he is the worst addition, if they wanted to sign him, a 36 year old new signee with a massive name in NA, so badly, they should have just thrown him on the main roster straight away. I don't care that Joe is in WWE, I don't hate him, I just don't see the point in having him of all people sign to the company and go on the _SUPPOSED_ DEVELOPMENTAL SHOW.
> 
> No need to get so defensive. Seems like any back-talk about Joe is worse than saying Owens is FAT. :lmao
> 
> And as far as I'm concerned, Murphy being such a great wrestler and being signed to the WWE without even leaving Australia is a major feat.
> 
> P.S. You can't be "objective" about something in the future that isn't definite. But Joe being on NXT is objectively the worst addition.


I'm not defensive at all, you're sitting here trying to shit on Samoa Joe's debut which was phenomenal and you're constantly shitting on established guys who are just working and working better than other guys you like.

P.S. You just admitted your initial post was retarded. Good job, oxi-moron.


----------



## Oxidamus

Japanese Puroresu said:


> I'm not defensive at all, you're sitting here trying to shit on Samoa Joe's debut which was phenomenal and you're constantly shitting on established guys who are just working and working better than other guys you like.
> 
> P.S. You just admitted your initial post was retarded. Good job, oxi-moron.


Not only do you entirely miss the point of everything, you think you're smart too. :jim


----------



## Crowl

Marv95 said:


> He needs to be on the main roster pronto. Send him up by way of the NXT Invasion pt 2.


I would prefer him to stay in NXT for a while, there are a bunch of good matches for him to have there that could very probably get far more time on that brand compared with if they eventually happened on Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## donlesnar

own1997 said:


> I think you forgot about Joe vs Lesnar :mark:


joe is gonna kill him... oh wait


----------



## 777

OXITRON said:


> You are assuming that he will be wrestling these talent or even paying them mind. Who's to say he isn't? Are you saying him just STANDING AROUND will be a "learning experience"?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Define Objective
> 
> 
> 
> objective
> əbˈdʒɛktɪv/Submit
> adjective
> adjective: objective
> 1.
> (of a person or their judgement) _not influenced by personal feelings or opinions in considering and representing facts_.
> "historians try to be objective and impartial"
> 
> 
> 
> Just in-case I have to elaborate, I mean Joe is objectively the worst addition to the NXT roster, not objectively the worst addition to WWE in history, or something brash like that.
> 
> And you're still saying it's a learning experience without elaborating on how, though I asked if you would. You just responded "it can't not be". Okay...?
> 
> Let's just imagine that Joe doesn't do anything but developmental wrestlers watch him wrestle at house shows and critique his matches with coaches and talent scouts. Is that really teaching them a lot more than what they'd learn from watching other renowned talent in the ring? And is Joe taking up a 20 minute TV slot every three and a half or so hours that one of these talents could use helping them?


Yeah, they hired Joe just to stand around...get real.

Don't play dumb, you know exactly what I mean by working with Joe being a learning experience. I'm not the right guy to play semantics with. I know that you know, so just don't.

Your definition of objective does nothing to bolster your absurd position because there's nothing objective about it.


----------



## x78

I just want to point out that NXT is still very much developmental. We always use the term "developmental wrestlers" to refer to the rookies but realistically almost everyone on the show is a developmental wrestler, even the top indy stars were signed with the purpose of developing and eventually making it to the main roster. Only 3 of around 30 televised NXT wrestlers are not developmental wrestlers. And top developmental stars working with established main roster champions or respected veterans is nothing new, nor is top ex-indy stars being given an inordinate amount of screen time. As for the touring and live specials, they don't change the nature of NXT as a developmental show. Developmental doesn't mean it has to take place in front of 50 people in a warehouse, college football gets hundreds of thousands of fans to matches but it's still clearly a developmental league. NXT is just a high-level developmental with a bigger budget and more exposure than previous WWE developmental territories. 

Of course it's also now a popular and profitable organization and is being understandably marketed and exploited to maximize that. But that doesn't mean it's any less of a developmental territory. There's literally nothing about NXT that is not developmental apart from the fact that Triple H (incorrectly) said so. Again, it just has more promotion and exposure now.


----------



## muttgeiger

DragonSleeper said:


> I'm hoping this is more than the situation Rhyno has going. I'd like to see Joe have more actual WWE matches that don't involve losing and especially losing to Essa Rios.



Keep in mind that NXT is what HHH has full control over, not the main roster, and apparently Joe is a HHH guy. Don't discount Vince not giving a shit about him. Even if he is 'ready' for the main roster, I don't know that Vince is going to sign off on giving any TNA original the 'Jericho' type main roster debut, like the WCW stars would get. Hell, he could still have a sour taste from Monty Brown and Chris Harris.

I think it is a smart move by HHH and Joe. Neither have anything to gain by joe going to the Main roster as an also-ran. As long as he is getting paid well, Joe is a greater asset helping HHH build the NXT brand, because Joe's fanbase is the NXT/Network subscriber/Hardcore fanbase. And If he ends up as the most over guy in NXT, then maybe vince takes notice and he joins the main roster later on in a more significant role than he otherwise would have.


----------



## Funaki7

I know we know it...but to summarize...

WWE has signed Kevin Steen, KENTA, Prince Devitt, Samoa Joe, PAC, Uhaa Nation and El Generico....to it's developmental. It's pretty insane when you break it down like that. Add in Claudio Castagnoli, Bryan Danielson and CM Punk, WWE is being smart with it's indies. I hope these indy guys are still learning though. Some could learn how to cut a promo from an Enzo Amore type character. Just balls to the wall, no awkwardness. Everyone can learn. Just having these guys in the gym though is going to do absolute wonders for WWE to train their next generation though. That group of guys makes the Hart Dungeon look like Baron Corbin.


----------



## Fighter Daron

The only indy wrestlers they missed IMO were AJ and Aries.


----------



## ceeder

Fighter Daron said:


> The only indy wrestlers they missed IMO were AJ and Aries.


Or the best of them all:


----------



## peowulf

ceeder said:


> Or the best of them all:


He's still very young to say they have missed him. I'm sure he's being scouted.


----------



## THANOS

ceeder said:


> Or the best of them all:


Soon .


----------



## manic37

Fighter Daron said:


> The only indy wrestlers they missed IMO were AJ and Aries.


Wow i dream of those two being in NXT, bring Bryan to NXT and it would be like old Ring of Honor circa 2005, nothing compares to those early Ring of Honor days, it s*its on NXT.


----------



## SolarPowerBat

So is Joe gonna take the NXT title whilst KO moves up to the WWE?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


> Soon .


Can you imagine if they bring him in as Adam :cole?, the younger brother of our intrepid announcer. His finisher goes from Panama Sunrise to Vintage Sunrise,


----------



## THANOS

IDONTSHIV said:


> Can you imagine if they bring him in as Adam :cole?, the younger brother of our intrepid announcer. His finisher goes from Panama Sunrise to Vintage Sunrise,


That would be classic :lol. And Cole would have an excuse to leave commentary finally. He could become Adam's Don King :banderas.


----------



## Oxidamus

777 said:


> Yeah, they hired Joe just to stand around...get real.
> 
> Don't play dumb, you know exactly what I mean by working with Joe being a learning experience. I'm not the right guy to play semantics with. I know that you know, so just don't.
> 
> Your definition of objective does nothing to bolster your absurd position because there's nothing objective about it.


You know exactly what I mean though. You're still saying people will be working with Joe, but I'm saying what if they don't? Your answer is still that they will be. Will Dillinger really be wrestling Joe? Maybe, but I highly doubt he's anywhere near the top of a priority list when it comes to that. Even if it is on house shows (which I doubt they'll waste Joe on in honesty, unless it's out of Florida in which they wouldn't waste him wrestling Dillinger).


----------



## CZWRUBE

THANOS said:


> That would be classic :lol. And Cole would have an excuse to leave commentary finally. He could become Adam's Don King :banderas.


*
They'll probably change Adams name, But they could do this gimmick too, IT BE COOl to see if Michael COLE COULD manage someone!!! *


----------



## Funaki7

OXITRON said:


> You know exactly what I mean though. You're still saying people will be working with Joe, but I'm saying what if they don't? Your answer is still that they will be. Will Dillinger really be wrestling Joe? Maybe, but I highly doubt he's anywhere near the top of a priority list when it comes to that. Even if it is on house shows (which I doubt they'll waste Joe on in honesty, unless it's out of Florida in which they wouldn't waste him wrestling Dillinger).


You're not including the several days all of these guys spend training with one another in the gym.


----------



## DGenerationMC

IDONTSHIV said:


> Can you imagine if they bring him in as Adam :cole?, the *son* of our intrepid announcer. His finisher goes from Panama Sunrise to Vintage Sunrise,


Fixed (Y)


----------



## McNugget

Joe's presence in NXT brings in more exposure for the brand. That's the bottom line - if there were indie wrestling fans not watching before, there's a good chance that at least a few more of them are watching now. More exposure means more money, which means more touring and live shows, and more opportunities for the developing wrestlers to work real crowds.

Development is more than just working matches at Full Sail. The fact is that this brand has to generate revenue for WWE for them to justify the expense of taking it on the road, which they have just begun doing and are continuing to ramp up as time goes on. Do you think they can pay these guys their 40k salaries to go on the road? Nope. Can't do it. They have to compensate more for travel expenses and such. 

Big indie names are good for the brand and good for EVERYONE involved in the brand. NXT is going to be working indie crowds; who better to bring into the fold than guys who got over organically in front of those same crowds?


----------



## all in all...

he needs to debut wearing these









and call himself JOEY SAMOLIANS


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

So happy to see Samoa Joe in NXT, that staredown with Owens was awesome.


----------



## Vic

Joe's already a draw, his shirt is on back order until June 15th. SAMOA "DOLLAR SIGN" JOE!


----------



## THANOS

Vic said:


> Joe's already a draw, his shirt is on back order until June 15th. SAMOA "DOLLAR SIGN" JOE!


It's only fitting that the "So Cal" design on the shirt literally looks like a dollar sign! Joe foresaw this :banderas.


----------



## Fighter Daron

all in all... said:


> he needs to debut wearing these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and call himself JOEY SAMOLIANS


He is going to be Samoa Joe.


----------



## 777

OXITRON said:


> You know exactly what I mean though. You're still saying people will be working with Joe, but I'm saying what if they don't? Your answer is still that they will be. Will Dillinger really be wrestling Joe? Maybe, but I highly doubt he's anywhere near the top of a priority list when it comes to that. Even if it is on house shows (which I doubt they'll waste Joe on in honesty, unless it's out of Florida in which they wouldn't waste him wrestling Dillinger).


I'd imagine they're looking at it from multiple angles. We don't know what capacity Joe will impact the NXT roster, but even if it was just Owens, the others would be learning as well. Dude, life is one big learning experience, wrestling is no different. 

Whether he's talking to young cats about their matches or whatever. And for all we know he could very well end up doing a squash with a guy like Dillinger. But that's irrelevant.

Honestly my friend, you've chosen a horribly flawed perspective here. 

There is no way that Samoa Joe entering the WWE on any level in any capacity is a bad thing.


----------



## Oxidamus

777 said:


> I'd imagine they're looking at it from multiple angles. We don't know what capacity Joe will impact the NXT roster, but even if it was just Owens, the others would be learning as well. Dude, life is one big learning experience, wrestling is no different.
> 
> Whether he's talking to young cats about their matches or whatever. And for all we know he could very well end up doing a squash with a guy like Dillinger. But that's irrelevant.
> 
> Honestly my friend, you've chosen a horribly flawed perspective here.
> 
> There is no way that Samoa Joe entering the WWE on any level in any capacity is a bad thing.


I don't see how it's not bad in "any capacity" when I even argued he should have just went straight to the main roster. He's wasting his time if he's there properly.


----------



## HBXSpectrum

I see Samoa Joe having great matches in NXT. Him and Kevin Owen' match will be the first of those great matches.


----------



## 777

OXITRON said:


> I don't see how it's not bad in "any capacity" when I even argued he should have just went straight to the main roster. He's wasting his time if he's there properly.


How is great wrestling a waste of time?

You're over thinking this. Just enjoy it.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Maybe Joe doesn't want to go to the main roster?? or wasn't offered?

That means he couldn't have outside bookings.


----------



## Oxidamus

777 said:


> How is great wrestling a waste of time?
> 
> You're over thinking this. Just enjoy it.


Because NXT isn't a step up, it's just more stable than TNA, it's a waste for Joe to be there when he could go to the main roster and inevitably wrestle the top guys from NXT when they get called up too.

I don't care for Joe so I'm not interested at all. In fact Owens recently has made me love the guy but I always have some underlying problem with booking. :side:


----------



## 777

OXITRON said:


> Because NXT isn't a step up, it's just more stable than TNA, it's a waste for Joe to be there when he could go to the main roster and inevitably wrestle the top guys from NXT when they get called up too.
> 
> I don't care for Joe so I'm not interested at all. In fact Owens recently has made me love the guy but I always have some underlying problem with booking. :side:


This is the new Kayfabe. You're worried about booking and backstage politics and it all tugs at you're heartstrings...I know...I feel you brother.

Wrestling is awesome!


----------



## Rap God

His theme song :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## They LIVE

If that theme is a CF0$ creation, their hit-and-miss record remains intact.


----------



## The True Believer

I don't care for Joe in the slightest. Haven't for years now so seeing him as a major part of the NXT is going to be a turnoff for me. Yeah, yeah, yeah, give him a chance, yada, yada, yada. Spare me the platitudes. He's been boring AF in a less sterile, more unhinged working environment. I doubt he's going to make a huge splash when they inevitably water down and already watered-down performer. Sell as many T-shirts as you want to smarks with someone who can actually fit in the developmental scene and can benefit from it(i.e. Adam Cole) instead of someone who's almost over the hill.


----------



## Theeducator1

Its funny how NXT is doing what TNA does when they get old WWE wrasslers 

Front of the line.


----------



## RiverFenix

If Michael Cole is Adam Cole's dad, does that mean Darren Young and Renee Young are brother-sister?


----------



## sesel

I'm probably the only human being who does not like Joe in WWE.


----------



## xerxesXXI

So Joe still has indie bookings after his debut on nxt?


----------



## Big Bird

xerxesXXI said:


> So Joe still has indie bookings after his debut on nxt?


Probably because he's not an investment in the future and just there to help develop the actual developmental talent.


----------



## THANOS

Big Bird said:


> Probably because he's not an investment in the future and just there to help develop the actual developmental talent.


That's quite possible, as he was a trainer for NJPW back in 2004/2005 but I do hope we get some good feuds and matches out of him in WWE. I'd love to see motivated Joe vs the likes of Cena, Neville, Wyatt, Orton, Lesnar, Reigns, Rollins, and Bryan on the main roster, along with all the matchups in NXT.


----------



## Vic

Joe may be working as a trainer/agent type role right now, it would explain why WWE are letting him do indy bookings until he signs an actual deal.


----------



## 777

It could also be as simple as letting him fulfill prior obligations while rushing him into an NXT program simultaneously. 

Until we get more info, anything we surmise is pure speculation.

I maintain that Joe in WWE at any capacity can only be good.


----------



## Cobalt

Some intriguing feuds and match ups available with Joe's arrival both on NXT and the main roster, just hope we get to see some.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Jarsy1 said:


> His theme song :lmao :lmao :lmao


Yea that thing is pretty facepalm worthy. Nearly killed the moment it was so goofy.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Is anyone else worried that Joe might not be able to go anymore?

Admittedly, I've only seen one match of his since leaving tna: Joe vs. Briscoe. That match was ok, but very disappointing. I haven't heard anyone rave about any of his matches since leaving tna. I would like to know how his match with Gargano went at AIW. If that match wasn't great consider me skeptical.

He is in much better shape now though, since wrestling Briscoe. Hopefully that translates into better matches.


----------



## 777

BuzzKillington said:


> Is anyone else worried that Joe might not be able to go anymore?
> 
> Admittedly, I've only seen one match of his since leaving tna: Joe vs. Briscoe. That match was ok, but very disappointing. I haven't heard anyone rave about any of his matches since leaving tna. I would like to know how his match with Gargano went at AIW. If that match wasn't great consider me skeptical.
> 
> He is in much better shape now though, since wrestling Briscoe. Hopefully that translates into better matches.


I wouldn't worry too much, he's got sound fundamentals and the way WWE structures their matches I would consider less physical than what we see in other promotions. I can't imagine him not adjusting well, but you never know.


----------



## They LIVE

He'll adjust fine. 

In TNA he wrestled plenty of short, formulaic matches so it's not like he'll have to adjust from 20+ minute "get my shit in" matches to a 7 minute NXT showcase match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


> That's quite possible, as he was a trainer for NJPW back in 2004/2005 but I do hope we get some good feuds and matches out of him in WWE. I'd love to see motivated Joe vs the likes of Cena, Neville, Wyatt, Orton, Lesnar, Reigns, Rollins, and Bryan on the main roster, along with all the matchups in NXT.


You just lined up so may dream matches. They could all be stellar and, at least now, there is a chance of them happeing whereas before, there was absolutely zero chance. Make it so! :mark:


----------



## THANOS

IDONTSHIV said:


> You just lined up so may dream matches. They could all be stellar and, at least now, there is a chance of them happeing whereas before, there was absolutely zero chance. Make it so! :mark:


I really hope we get to see all of these play out


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

I heard Meltzer say on the LAW that Joe can even work for places like ROH and New Japan. If that's the case then you have to wonder who is next to be brought into NXT with a similar agreement as Joe. It's interesting that Joe was previously not taking anymore bookings past April, but ofcourse that has now changed. I have to wonder if the Briscoes turning down WWE is the cause of WWE working out this agreement with Joe. They want known Indy names for NXT, yet it may be hard to get people to choose NXT over other places. So now their solution may be to work out an agreement with Indy/international talents that will allow them to work anywhere they want in between scheduled NXT bookings


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

Rhyno and Joe have that deal. I see them fulfilling that veteran who works with newbies role.

Joe loses to corbin countdown


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Jaysfromnyc said:


> I heard Meltzer say on the LAW that Joe can even work for places like ROH and New Japan. If that's the case then you have to wonder who is next to be brought into NXT with a similar agreement as Joe. It's interesting that Joe was previously not taking anymore bookings past April, but ofcourse that has now changed. I have to wonder if the Briscoes turning down WWE is the cause of WWE working out this agreement with Joe. They want known Indy names for NXT, yet it may be hard to get people to choose NXT over other places. So now their solution may be to work out an agreement with Indy/international talents that will allow them to work anywhere they want in between scheduled NXT bookings


Can he be on iPPV's/PPV's though? Because that might prevent him to just working regular house shows.


----------



## Fighter Daron

What? Joe has not signed full-time?


----------



## BuzzKillington

777 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much, he's got sound fundamentals and the way WWE structures their matches I would consider less physical than what we see in other promotions. I can't imagine him not adjusting well, but you never know.


My concern wasn't so much with him not adjusting well, but with him not being physically up to task of putting on great matches anymore.

Anyways, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## 777

BuzzKillington said:


> My concern wasn't so much with him not adjusting well, but with him not being physically up to task of putting on great matches anymore.
> 
> Anyways, I hope I'm wrong.


He looks to be in great shape atm, and his matches in other promotions have been serviceable. Hopefully with a little WWE spit and polish they'll shine him up real nice.


----------



## HMecabo

So, full time or what?


----------



## [email protected]

I see Joe putting on a few great matches in NXT and WWE before hanging them up. He'll be motivated when the time comes.....I hope.


----------



## Sugnid

Don't know what to make of the whole situation.

Obviously I'm happy that Joe made the NXT debut, but with him not being tied down to an exclusive contract, what's to say that he does a few NXT shows then decides that's it and just leaves?

Would be a waste of his talent.


----------



## Sykova

My thread has over 30k views. More than quadruple any thread in at least 10 pages.

Suck it, chumps.


----------



## lolomanolo

I'd be shocked if Joe made it to the main roster without signing a full time deal, if it ever happens. Vince isn't going to invest in a talent and then let them go off and get injured on an indy show.


----------



## They LIVE

WWE is holding off on unleashing a true CF0$ classic for Joe unless/until he signs full-time.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Yeah I'm confused by this contract, maybe the money they were offering him wasn't enough by itself so he wanted to do the tapings and Indys in-between? I'm sure when/if he signs a contract with the main roster it would have to be full-time as he'll get more pay and be required to do house-shows and RAW live every month.


----------



## downnice

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Yeah I'm confused by this contract, maybe the money they were offering him wasn't enough by itself so he wanted to do the tapings and Indys in-between? I'm sure when/if he signs a contract with the main roster it would have to be full-time as he'll get more pay and be required to do house-shows and RAW live every month.


It is getting more intersting now because of ROH getting a TV deal and being aired on Wednesday


----------



## Algernon

I think Joe had all these Indie shots booked when he signed his WWE deal. I think its wide open once he finishes out his indie dates through the summer. The option to go to WWE full time will be there.


----------



## december_blue

I would hate for ROH's move to DA to mess things up for Joe with the WWE.



> - With Samoa Joe signed to WWE NXT, there's already speculation that WWE will nix his ROH TV appearances now that ROH is airing on cable. The same rule could apply for Rhyno and other talents. Joe is currently scheduled to work the June 20th ROH TV tapings, teaming with AJ Styles to face Kazarian and Daniels. ROH is likely also awaiting confirmation on whether or not they will be able to use Joe on TV, if they haven't found out already.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Destination_America.html#MgLpBqHjGSTq0W6W.99


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

> With shoulder injuries to Sami Zayn and Hideo Itami forcing changes in the NXT Takeover Unstoppable card, WWE brought in Samoa Joe, under that name, to debut at the end of the special, on 5/20 at Full Sail University in Winter Park, FL.
> 
> Joel Seanoa, 36, was brought in on a very unique deal. It's a non-exclusive deal, very similar to that of Rhyno, with very few restrictions. He may also not be the last talent brought in with this kind of a deal, although I can't name anyone else who might get it, but it's not like a guy like Rhyno in 2015 would have been anyone's mind, and it seems to have worked out. The NXT audience will pop for an outsider, and a veteran can help teach the younger guys in the ring or add to the television show. For Joe, he can be a main eventer in NXT, and I'm sure his per date number is good. But they didn't make the big commitment financially for someone that for whatever reason, they didn't offer a full-time deal with right now. Seanoa shot a staredown angle with Kevin Owens, and then worked television that night, building for a match that is expected to air on the 6/17 NXT broadcast. The staredown ended in a pull-apart, to keep the story going.
> 
> The deal included a Samoa Joe T-Shirt, which sold out of its initial stock immediately. He gets to keep the name, since he's not appearing on WWE TV right now, and the contract is for limited NXT dates, meaning he can continue to work independently. Seanoa had originally given word he couldn't take any indie dates after April, a timetable that had continued to be pushed back, which figured that his WWE debut was delayed. He was now taking dates through August. The new deal allowed him to work just about anywhere he wants. Originally, he was looking at starting later in the year with ROH, like September, when the nature of the unique deal allowed him to still work ROH and he started looking at getting new dates going forward. But that's been moved up as he's starting back at the 6/20 TV tapings in New York. We're told he's had talks and even recently spent time with the people from New Japan. He also could get offered a full-time WWE deal.
> 
> Right now the word in wrestling is that he can't commit to anything full-time from another group for the short-term window. WWE could sign him full-time at any point, which would end his working for other groups, and right now, WWE has first priority on his dates. Even though one person described it as the Rhyno deal, except for more money, this is a first unique WWE deal because it's been years since they would take someone and push him (granted, at this point only on their network, not their regular TV), using the person's old and established old ring name but also allow him to work almost anywhere. It's a test case and if it works out well, others that are good wrestlers that they may not right now be thinking main roster for, could be offered similar deals for NXT because the NXT buzz depends far more on big personalities and great matches. Right now it's cool, but it also really doesn't have much depth, as even the big special they did only had two matches the slightest bit out of the ordinary.
> 
> While we have not been told the deal excludes TNA, in another deal that was similar, the person talked with was told he could wrestle anywhere except for TNA. There was little chance right now that Seanoa was going to return to TNA, anyway.


From the observer


----------



## Arthurgos

lolomanolo said:


> I'd be shocked if Joe made it to the main roster without signing a full time deal, if it ever happens. Vince isn't going to invest in a talent and then let them go off and get injured on an indy show.


Going by the contract deal whenever they want him to be called up it looks like they could negotiate him getting a full one deal so not getting any indy dates following him getting onto Raw. I could see him be on a WWE PPV with this contract though like at EC if he costs Owens the match which would create even more intrigue for Raw fans to watch NXT.


----------



## Arthurgos

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Yeah I'm confused by this contract, maybe the money they were offering him wasn't enough by itself so he wanted to do the tapings and Indys in-between? I'm sure when/if he signs a contract with the main roster it would have to be full-time as he'll get more pay and be required to do house-shows and RAW live every month.


This honestly looks more like it is HHHs work. No way Joe would deny a full contract he wants to be a part of NXT. This stinks of potential genius and a test by HHH to see how it turns out since Joe is a older dude with a big name that can do this where as many really cannot.

Edit: Sorry for the double post i have no idea how to delete/merge these two.


----------



## 777

Actually treating independent contractors like independent contractors, as opposed to treating independent contractors like full time employees....who woulda thunk it.


----------



## Nine99

They need to change Joes theme. Now.


----------



## x78

Nine99 said:


> They need to change Joes theme. Now.


No way, I love the theme. It sounds like something out of Donkey Kong. Godzilla monstrously rises out of the sea, and then he puts on some shades and starts getting funkyyy :ass


----------



## Nine99

x78 said:


> Nine99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They need to change Joes theme. Now.
> 
> 
> 
> No way, I love the theme. It sounds like something out of Donkey Kong. Godzilla monstrously rises out of the sea, and then he puts on some shades and starts getting funkyyy
Click to expand...

Yeah because funky town is going to intimidate Kevin Owens. Joe is doing a great job with his presence from his facial expressions and body language when encountering Owens. But that theme definitely isn't helping him with that. Owens, Zayn and Balor have awesome themes that fit them PERFECTLY. Joe needs a better theme straight up.


----------



## THANOS

x78 said:


> No way, I love the theme. It sounds like something out of Donkey Kong. Godzilla monstrously rises out of the sea, and then he puts on some shades and starts getting funkyyy :ass





Nine99 said:


> Yeah because funky town is going to intimidate Kevin Owens. Joe is doing a great job with his presence from his facial expressions and body language when encountering Owens. But that theme definitely isn't helping him with that. Owens, Zayn and Balor have awesome themes that fit them PERFECTLY. Joe needs a better theme straight up.







That's Joe's ROH theme, Godzilla intro and LL's "Mama said knock you out" after, I think that's what they were trying to go for with the remix, but, imo, it fails without the lyrics.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

His theme sounds like Taiyo kea's song

Trying to get in johnny ace's good graces


----------



## They LIVE

Joe needs to commit to WWE full time if he wants to be blessed with a CF0$ a-game theme.


----------



## RiC David

THANOS said:


> That's Joe's ROH theme, Godzilla intro and LL's "Mama said knock you out" after, I think that's what they were trying to go for with the remix, but, imo, it fails without the lyrics.


Ah this sheds some much needed light on the matter - I needed answers as to WHY NXT WHY his music was so comically ill fitting! I don't even like the ROH version with that song after but the vocals do make all the difference, the lyrics are aggressive but the music's just 90s mix funk when what my mind wants to hear is:






Take or leave the vocals but a mean badass bassline like that is what he needs. For the record, I've heard many different Samoa Joe themes over the years--not just TNA and NXT--and the above is just my favourite.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Joe has the music of a superhero sidekick.


----------



## They LIVE

I like the trailer music he used in ROH this year.


----------



## december_blue

Excerpts from his WWE.com interview.



> - Samoa Joe recently spoke to WWE's website about his arrival at NXT, getting into wrestling, Ring of Honor, Seth Rollins, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan and more. Below are a few highlights:
> 
> WWE.COM: You’ve been in some independent locker rooms lately. What’s the reputation NXT has outside of WWE?
> 
> JOE: The reputation NXT has is hard to describe. It’s this newness, there’s a tremendous hype to it. People are seeing the leaps and bounds that are being made with the types of talent filtering through NXT. Like the women, I watched one of the best matches I’ve seen all year with Becky Lynch and Sasha Banks [at NXT TakeOver: Unstoppable]. There’s a lot of hype and I know a lot of guys now on the indies would like to see themselves in NXT. They don’t view it as a B-level, AAA ball club. They see it as an exciting place that people are talking about and love the matches coming out of NXT.
> 
> WWE.COM: Is there anyone else [besides Kevin Owens] in NXT you have your eye on?
> 
> JOE: Absolutely. Finn Bálor is someone I’ve had experience with. I helped start the New Japan Dojo in Los Angeles. I remember seeing him and what he was able to do. And now, he’s No. 1 contender, so if it’s not going to be Kevin, it’s going to be [Bálor]. Tyler Breeze is a tremendous athlete, but he’s far too pretty. It bugs me. Eventually, when he comes back, Hideo Itami, too. We’ve locked up over the years and had our fair share of wars. I’m more than happy to have another with him. There are a lot of unresolved personal issues there. Hopefully, we can get into the ring and sort them out.
> 
> WWE.COM: Beyond the NXT Title, do you have any other goals in WWE?
> 
> JOE: At some time, I would love to make a trip up to the main roster and wreak my brand of havoc. So many people I’ve come up with have succeeded in WWE. Though I thought the opportunity would never present itself, I’m here now. I’m in the best shape of my career and I’m more than happy to fulfill the destiny that has eluded me for far too long, and that’s to be the WWE World Heavyweight Champion.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ation_Outside_of_WWE.html#SoUwscDmdfOJMWgj.99


----------



## Oxidamus

I can't even hear Joe's music half of the time it's so quiet. Jesus it needs to change. :lmao


----------



## manic37

Where the hell is Joe, haven't seen him on TV for weeks.


----------



## Sarcasm1

manic37 said:


> Where the hell is Joe, haven't seen him on TV for weeks.


He was on two weeks ago. You will see him in his first NXT match tomorrow.


----------



## Trublez

OXITRON said:


> I can't even hear Joe's music half of the time it's so quiet. Jesus it needs to change. :lmao


His theme is corny as hell. :ti

Hope they revise it in the next few weeks.


----------



## LaMelo

OXITRON said:


> I can't even hear Joe's music half of the time it's so quiet. Jesus it needs to change. :lmao


The way it starts off it kind of reminds me of his TNA theme but you are right from what I can hear of the last of it I am not really feeling it.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

Sarcasm1 said:


> He was on two weeks ago. You will see him in his first NXT match tomorrow.


So cool to have a wrestling show I actually look forward to every week again. It's like 1998 all over again.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

O Fortuna would be a great theme for Joe. And they can get it without licensing fees. Would be like how Macho had Pomp and Circumstance.


----------



## SyrusMX

I'm glad they let him use his established in-ring name. I wonder if he had to sign over the rights to his name.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Really looking forward to his debut match. Who's it against? I don't want to look up spoilers, just want to know the opponent. Too bad they got rid of CJ Parker haha.

Here's a conundrum- I'd like to get myself some work tomorrow- I'm on call as a casual- but at the same time I really want to see Joe wrestle ASAP. Gonna have so many mixed emotions if I get a call.


----------



## lolomanolo

His new theme is definitely inspired by his ROH theme, but without the lyrics it doesn't really work.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I have a black helicopters, tinfoil hat conspiracy theory, let me know if it's too 'out there': Triple H knows he won't be able to sign every top indy guy out there but by signing them to part time deals he can steal the hype from the indies. Lets say for example ROHs draw is that this is the only place you can see Samoa Joe vs Jay Briscoe , if WWE can sign both to part time deals then you could also see that match with WWEs convenience and production value, which a lot of people might choose. Now they're damaging their competition without making a big commitment to people that main roster, casual fans might not get behind.

HHH may truly have earned that 'Cerebral Assassin' moniker.


----------



## SHIELD Agent

The theme starts out menacing, and then it gets really bad. WWE's been on a roll with themes lately, hopefully they retool this one.


----------



## SAMCRO

Yeah the beginning of Joe's theme is kind of bad ass then it turns into something a bunch of gay male strippers would be dancing to.


----------



## StanStansky

I honestly can't believe they let that fly as his music. It is basically inexcusable unless the deal was finalized at the last minute.


----------



## They LIVE

Joe's theme is a terrible attempt at this:


----------



## jonoaries

Joe has the worst theme music in wrestling. I thought TNA entrance themes were bad but even Blue Pants has a better theme than Samoa Joe.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

The theme song awful. It will get changed i have no doubt about that.


----------



## SHIELD Agent

I'd lose my shit if they actually licensed Mama Said Knock You Out for Joe. Holy fuck.


----------

